# id Software: "Online-Zwang wie bei Diablo 3 ist besser für alle"



## TheKhoaNguyen (10. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *id Software: "Online-Zwang wie bei Diablo 3 ist besser für alle"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: id Software: "Online-Zwang wie bei Diablo 3 ist besser für alle"


----------



## Renox1 (10. August 2011)

Und was ist wenn man mal im Urlaub ist ohne einen Internetanschluss, und will spielen?


----------



## Flo66R6 (10. August 2011)

Na, du hast doch id Softwares Creative Director Tim Willits Aussage gelesen: Es ist besser für alle wenn du im Urlaub zukünftig nicht (mehr) spielen kannst. 

- Es ist besser für alle wenn sich DRM noch mehr durchsetzt.
- Es ist besser für alle wenn durch solche Mechaniken Mods komplett unmöglich gemacht werden
- Es ist besser für alle wenn die Hersteller/Publisher zukünftig entscheiden können wann was wie gespielt wird
- Es ist besser für alle wenn wir für jedes Spiel einen Account/Onlinepass brauchen
- Es ist besser für alle wenn jeder sehen kann was du wann und wie lange gespielt hast
- Es ist besser für alle wenn Spiele am besten gleich nur noch gestreamt werden
- Es ist besser für alle die Kuh zu melken bis nur noch ein paar Tropfen Sch***e raustropft
<Platz für weitere Ergänzungen>


----------



## KainAnasasie (10. August 2011)

die einzigen die davon profitieren werden sind die raubkopierer, die sich ins fäustchen lachen wenn mal wieder irgendwas mit den servern ist und die ehrlichen käufer nicht spielen können.

hatten wir ja alles schon einmal.


----------



## gammelbude (10. August 2011)

Ist ja schön, aber wenn das dann plötzlich alle machen?
(Gut, wird nicht passieren da zumindest Indies sich die Infrastruktur vermutlich nicht leisten können)
Aber wenn doch? Dafür sind zumindest jetzt und in naher Zukunft Flatrates fürs "mobile Internet" einfach viel zu teuer.

In 10 Jahren vielleicht, aber dafür brauchen wir jetzt noch keine "Dampfwalze". Lasst die Dinge doch sich einfach langsam entwickeln. Muss ja nicht immer gleich alles jetzt und sofort sein.


----------



## Saberclaw (10. August 2011)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn man mal im Urlaub ist ohne einen Internetanschluss, und will spielen?


 
Im Urlaub geht man gefälligst ans Meer oder an den See und genießt das Wetter/Wasser. Blizzard geht davon aus, dass du das Spiel am heimischen Rechner zockst und net, wenn du irgendwo in der Pampa unterwegs bist


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. August 2011)

*Spielebranche 2012:*

Firma: "Wir haben jetzt 24 Stunden Wartungsarbeiten, in der Zeit ist unser Spiel nicht verfügbar." 

Spieler: "Ja, aber ich kann doch nur heute spielen. Bin die nächsten 4  Wochen dann auf Geschäftsreise. Das ist heute der einzige Tag, an dem  ich noch spielen kann. Ich hab schließlich 50 Euro bezahlt" 

Firma: "Tut uns leid, aber die Server sind heute nicht verfügbar. Versuchen Sie es bitte ein andermal." 

Spieler: "Himmel, Arsch und Zwirn. Ich hab grad für das Spiel bezahlt und WILL JETZT, HEUTE spielen. Warum kein Offline-Modus?" 

Firma: "Unsere supertollen, innovaten Feature laufen nur über ein  Online-Profil. Außerdem schützt es uns vor Raubkopien und Cheatern." 

Spieler: "Ja, echt toll.....Die Raubkopierer spielen jetzt sicher  fröhlich und ich kann mein gekauftes Spiel nicht zocken... *seufzt und  legt auf* 

_
3 Jahre  später will er es wieder installieren, doch die Installation wird  verweigert, weil die Server nicht erreichbar sind. Er ruft die Hotline  an. _

Hotline: "Tut uns leid ihnen mitteilen zu dürfen, aber die Firma ist  leider insolvent. Aufgrund dessen mussten wir alle Server vom Netz  nehmen. So ist im Moment weder eine Installation möglich, noch das Spiel  spielbar." 

Spieler: "Und was werdet ihr tun? Kommt noch ein Offline-Patch?" 

Hotline: "Das können wir ihnen momentan leider nicht sagen. Warten Sie einfach mal die nächsten Wochen und Monate ab." 

Spieler: "Na gut." 

_Der Spieler wartet und wartet, aber es kommt kein Offline Patch. Die  Firma ist mittlerweile komplett aufgelöst und die Entwickler haben sich  in alle Richtungen verstreut. 
Frustriert wirft der Spieler sein Spiel in die Mülltonne, da er nichts mehr damit anfangen kann.  _


----------



## Xanathos1st (10. August 2011)

Das Problem ist, das wir hier von Amerikanischen Entwicklern hören. In Amerika hast im größten Ödland ne super Internetverbindung. Da kaufst du das Ding im Computershop und hast eine Verbindung solange dein Laptopakku hält.

Versuch denen mal zu erklären das wir in Europa gleich nach dem überschreiten der Grenze nichtmal mehr das Handy vollständig nutzen können.

Alles was in diesem Fall wirklich funktionieren kann ist ein Boykott dieser Produkte, aber der lässt sich nicht in dem Mass durchführen wie in bräuchtest. Wenn die Publisher über die Verkaufszahlen erwischt wird gehandelt. Europa ist immhin ein riesen Markt, der nur durch die vielen Sprachen und Gesetze bei Altersfreigaben getrübt wird.

Mich kotze bereits bei Shoogun 2 an das hier über Steam ein patch draufgespielt wurde der es einen Tag lang funktionsunfähige gemacht hat. Erst der Hotfix löste es dann wieder. Wenns da im vorfeld weisst kannst wenigstens noch offline modus reinmachen. Das Problem wird man damit öfters erleben und im Urlaub musst halt im Hotel auf nen kostenlosen WLAN Anschluss hoffen.


----------



## MarkBrandis (10. August 2011)

Super,

Firewalls braucht ja keine Sau. 
Hatte schon riesige Probleme Starcraft2 zu spielen.
Global Ports freigeben ist sehr gefährlich.
(Server Ip´s rücken die ja nie raus.)

Aber die Sicherheit ist ja Kundensachen und wenn dessen Daten weg sind, ist mir das egal, solange es die Spieleaccounts nicht betrifft.(das würde ja einen betreffen)

Bot-Netze vor noch ein Eigentor.


----------



## Longinos (10. August 2011)

Ist nur noch eine frage der Zeit bis Anonymous Blizzard hackt.


----------



## Seebaer (10. August 2011)

Irgendwann werden dann Gebühren für die Servernutzung verlangt damit man sein Spiel im Singleplayer spielen kann.


----------



## DonBarcal (10. August 2011)

Erinnert mich an die Simpsons-Folge mit dem Toaster: "Mach mit Vater!" "Das ist die absoluuuute Glückseeligkeit" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chazer (10. August 2011)

Wozu ein Zwang ? Steam bietet genau das an aber da ist es eben Optional, Singleplayer kann ich immer noch Offline spielen. Wie oft ich schon bei AC2 ungewollte Spielpausen hatte, weil mein W-LAN Stick für kurze Zeit die Verbindung verliert (und ich habe keine Möglichkeit den PC per Netzwerkkabel an den Router anzuschließen)


----------



## Mothman (10. August 2011)

Was für mich am besten ist, weiß ich immer noch am besten. 



> Am Ende ist ein Online-Zwang besser für alle. Stellt euch vor, ihr startet ein Spiel und es ist direkt auf dem aktuellen Stand.


Also genau das finde ich nicht immer praktisch. Gibt auch Patches, die Änderungen bringen die man evtl garnicht will. Ich denke da insbesondere an Inhalts-Updates.


----------



## mar1k (10. August 2011)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es schwer ist die angesprochenen Features optional für Leute anzubieten die sich freiwillig dafür entscheiden, immer online zu sein (wie z.B. bei Steam - wenn man online ist, kriegt man automatisch Patches, Nachrichten über DLCs usw), und die anderen offline spielen zu lassen (Steam hat aber sicher auch seine Macken).

Und mir fällt ganz ehrlich kein einziger Vorteil für den Spieler ein, Nachteile gibts aber einen ganzen Haufen, die wurden hier schon alle in den Kommentaren erwähnt.

Der einzige Grund, aus dem Blizzard den Onlinezwang einführt, ist um an dem Itemhandel mitzuverdienen, Tim Willits ist entweder blind und sieht es nicht oder er sieht es ganz gut und wir dürfen im nächsten id Game mit Items handeln.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. August 2011)

Ich befürchte, dass sich dann auch die Spiele komplett verändern würden. Dann würde doch jeder kommen und sein Spiel total auf Coop und Multiplayer zum Beispiel trimmen, um den Online-Zwang rechtfertigen zu können.
Einzelspieler wäre dann quasi tot.


----------



## Mothman (10. August 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Einzelspieler wäre dann quasi tot.


Schlimme Vorstellung, präferiere ich doch generell den Einzelspieler-Modus.


----------



## TheChicky (10. August 2011)

KainAnasasie schrieb:


> die einzigen die davon profitieren werden sind die raubkopierer, die sich ins fäustchen lachen wenn mal wieder irgendwas mit den servern ist und die ehrlichen käufer nicht spielen können.
> 
> hatten wir ja alles schon einmal.


 
Blödsinn. Wenn sie es richtig machen, werden die Raubkopierer eindeutig die Dummen sein. So wie es Ubisoft gemacht hat gehts natürlich nicht...


----------



## Egersdorfer (10. August 2011)

Das Hauptproblem ist einfach, dass ich als Konsument am Arsch bin, wenn der Publisher (oder wer auch immer) entscheidet die Server abzuschalten.

Bspw. an den Konsolen sieht man sehr schön, dass nach gewisser Zeit Spiele abgeschalten werden.

Ich spiele bspw. regelmäßig Spiele, die sehr alt sind (Fallout 1-2, Diablo 2 etc.). Ginge es nach dem "Host" für die Spiele, könnte ich diese nicht mehr spielen, weil die Authentifikations-Server längst abgeschalten worden wären.

Schönes beispiel ist auch Hellgate London. Ich hab mir damals das Spiel für teuer Geld gekauft und nach 'ner Weile wurden alle Online-Server abgeschalten. Ich konnte zumindest noch den SP-Teil spielen. Würde sich der Online-Zwang durchsetzen, hätte ich gar keine Chance das Spiel im SP zu spielen, obwohl ich gutes Geld dafür bezahlt habe.


----------



## toni-v (10. August 2011)

da hilft wirklich nur - die produkte dieser herrschaften ignorieren. ich werd jedenfalls ein D3 mit dauer-onlinezwang nich kaufen, so gern ich auch D2 gedaddelt hab und mich auf D3 gefreut hab wie n kleines kind zu weihnachten. 

wundert mich übrigens, dass noch keiner dieser blizz-claqueure hier den online-zwang beklatscht hat, weil der ja soviel vorteile mitbringt und heute eh jeder highspeed-internet-flatrate hat und es ja egal is, was andere über meine spielaktivitäten wissen und in 10 jahren eh keiner mehr das game vorholt - und - und - und.


----------



## N7ghty (10. August 2011)

mar1k schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund, aus dem Blizzard den Onlinezwang einführt, ist um an dem Itemhandel mitzuverdienen, Tim Willits ist entweder blind und sieht es nicht oder er sieht es ganz gut und wir dürfen im nächsten id Game mit Items handeln.


 Der Onlinezwang und das Mitverdienen bei den Items sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. Die Leute, die den Itemhandel nutzen, nutzen ohnehin den Multiplayer, dafür müsste man dann ohnehin online sein. Die Leute, die ihn nicht nutzen, sind nun mal die Singleplayer, soll also heißen es haben diese Leute einen Nachteil, an denen Blizzard eh nix verdienen würde, für den Itemhandel muss man ja schließlich online sein, ob Zwang oder nicht. Also da muss man schon differenzieren.

Und nun zum Artikel: Blödsinn

Selten so einen Müll gehört, für den Endverbraucher gibt es da einfach keine Vorteile, jedenfalls keine, die einen Onlinezwang rechtfertigen. Ich nehm an, hier gehts um Bequemlichkeit der Entwickler, deswegen setzen ja einige schon auf Steam als Voraussetzung: Weil es für den Entwickler nun mal komfortabler ist. Aber selbst dafür brauch man keinen Zwang, deswegen versteh ich das alles grad nicht so ganz.


----------



## MisterSmith (10. August 2011)

> Mit dem Release von Diablo 3 werden alle Spieler akzeptieren, dass sie  online sein müssen.


Ich werde es mir nicht kaufen, so einfach ist das. Mittlerweile bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass wenn die neuen Konsolen erscheinen werden, ich mir eine von diesen kaufen werde und den PC zum Spielen nicht mehr verwenden werde.


----------



## Crazyberzerk (10. August 2011)

Der gute Herr möchte also erreichen, dass die leute das Spiel am besten so spielen wie er es sich vorstellt und braucht dafür ja eine konstante Verbindung um das Spiel und den Spieler zu überwachen.

Der Kunde ist Sklave. Währe wohl ein sehr passendes Motto für diesen irrsinnigen Trend.





MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich werde es mir nicht kaufen, so einfach ist das. Mittlerweile bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass wenn die neuen Konsolen erscheinen werden, ich mir eine von diesen kaufen werde und ich den PC zum Spielen nicht mehr verwenden werde.


 
Und da willst du sicher sein? Ich kann bei dem Artikel leider nicht den Fokus auf PC spielen sehen.


----------



## autumnSkies (10. August 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich werde es mir nicht kaufen, so einfach ist das. Mittlerweile bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass wenn die neuen Konsolen erscheinen werden, mir eine von diesen kaufen werde und ich den PC zum Spielen nicht mehr verwenden werde.



Hä? Konsolen sind doch jetzt schon dauer online. Es sei denn du ziehst den LAN Stecker.


----------



## Stonemender (10. August 2011)

Ich finds nicht schlimm:

Unterm Strich hat auch Diablo2 nur online bzw. im LAN Spass gemacht. Ich kenne niemanden, der lieber Solo spielte als im Multiplayer. Das ganze Itemgesammel das ja irgendwie einen großen Teil des Reizes dieser Art von Spielen ausmacht, ist ja eigentlich auch nur im Multiplayer interessant.

Letztendlich bleibt die Frage also: Multiplayer online oder im LAN.

Und da ist es schlicht so, dass LAN ausgedient hat. In Zeiten des Hochleistungsinternets, wo Pings von <20 ms eher die Regel als die Ausnahme sind, gibt es einfach kaum einen Grund für Spiele im LAN. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass zudem noch recht aufwendig ist. Wenn ich mich an unsere alten LAN-Parties erinnere, wo man stundenlang mit aufbauen und einrichten beschäftigt war - das ist heute kaum noch zeitgemäß. Wenn ich heute irgendwas mit meinen inzwischendeutschlandweit verstreuten Freunden zocken will, frag ich im IRC und dann gehts los, oder auch nicht.

Was nicht heissen muss, dass es gar niemanden mehr gibt, der wirklich im LAN zocken will. Aber das klassische Spielen im LAN, gibt es heute kaum noch, eben weil das Zocken übers Internet soviel komfortabler ist.

Insofern ist der Onlinezwang für Diablo3 für viele Spieler einfach ohne Konsequenz. Und wenn man im Onlinezwang keinen Nachteil sieht, dann sind die Vorteile eben wirklich echte Vorteile. Insofern kann ich die Nörgler zwar irgendwo verstehen, aber habe schon das dumpfe Gefühl, da wird aus Prinzip genörgelt. Ausser 'Ich will aber nicht' gibts kaum mal logische Argumente.

Ganz anders sehe ich das bei Spielen, wo der Fokus auf dem Single-Player liegt. Was man bei die Siedler getan hat, war schlicht eine Schweinerei.

@Egersdorfer - Normalerweise gibts für Spiele wo die Server abgeschalten werden vorher einen Patch, der die Authentification ausschaltet (Hab das mindestens 2 mal erlebt, obwohl ich mich ums verrecken nicht mehr erinnern kann, welche Spiele das waren). Bei einer Firma wie Blizzard können wir davon ausgehen, dass genau das geschehen wird.


----------



## Sturmwind80 (10. August 2011)

Ich finde den Onlinezwang nicht schlimm und habe damit kein Problem. Allerdings spiele ich auch an einem PC der immer Internet hat.
Für Leute mit Notebook die auch öfter Mal unterwegs sind und welche die eine schlechte Internetverbindung haben sieht das ganze natürlich anders aus.

Den Vorteil sehe ich allerdings darin, dass man wesentlich sicherer vor Cheatern sein dürfte.


----------



## MisterSmith (10. August 2011)

Crazyberzerk schrieb:


> Und da willst du sicher sein? Ich kann bei  dem Artikel leider nicht den Fokus auf PC spielen sehen.


Möglicherweise habe ich was verpasst, gibt es Konsolen-Spiele mit Onlineaktivierung? Jedenfalls wird in der CBS, genau aus diesem Grund, das gleiche Spiel so gut wie immer für Konsolen besser bewertet, als auf dem PC, wenn für die PC-Variante eine Onlineaktivierung benötigt wird.


----------



## Euthydemos (10. August 2011)

Nein, es werden nicht alle Spieler den Onlinezwang akzeptieren, ich z.B. verzichte sogar lieber auf Diablo 3. Ob die Zahl der Gegner allerdings ausreicht, um Firmen wie Blizzard zu einem Kurswechsel zu bewegen, bleibt abzuwarten. Bei id Software fügt sich die harte Linie aber gut ins Förderprogramm für Independententwickler. Erst wird der Quellcode von Doom 3 veröffentlicht, dann eine größere Nachfrage für Spiele der kleineren Studios ohne Internetpflicht geschaffen...


----------



## R3cc4s (10. August 2011)

Online-Zwang gut und schön. Dann verlange ich aber auch, dass ich das Spiel in 10 Jahren immer noch spielen kann, mit meinen Savegames, auch wenn ich eine lägere Zeit inaktiv gewesen bin. Schließlich habe ich dafür bezahlt. Eine Aussage wie "Das Spiel hat sich nicht gut genug verkauft, wir stellen jetzt nach 2 Jahren die Server ab. Pech gehabt, kein Single-Play mehr für dich" können die sich sonst wo hinschieben. 

PS: Ich beziehe mich bei "Spiel" auf jene, die sowohl Single-, als auch Multi-Play unterstützen. Keine MMO's.


----------



## maho1973 (10. August 2011)

So ein Schwachsinn...Wäre dem so, könnte man schlampig programmierte Spiele (was in vielen Fällen leider schon so ist) teuer auf den Markt werfen und dann wenn die ersten Beschwerden hageln, schiebt man schnell irgendwas schnell Gestricktes (Patch) hinterher. QA kann dann weitestgehend entfallen. Für den Konsumenten hat der vermaledeite Onlinezwang erheblich mehr Nach- als Vorteile. Ostern 2010 ist so ein trauriges Beispiel - an jenen Tagen ging, dank Ubi-Launcher rein gar  nichts in Sachen AC 2, Siedler 7 und nicht zu vergessen SH 5 - ein Fiasko. Wo waren hier die Vorteile für all die Spieler, die einen Haufen Geld für Software ausgegeben haben, die sie hinterher nicht nutzen konnten? Was noch dazu kommt, man müllt sich seinen Rechner mit unnötigem Ballast (diverse Launchersoftware) zu und für jeden scheiß braucht man ein Onlinekonto - Nein danke. Natürlich braucht es ein starkes Zugpferd, um solch einen Unfug an den Mann bzw. Frau bringen kann. Auch Blizzard sollte sich mit Diablo 3 nicht all zu sicher sein, dass das ein Verkaufshit wird. Solche Stasi-Methoden gehören an den Pranger und nicht in den Himmel gehoben.


----------



## toni-v (10. August 2011)

na also, da sind sie ja schon, die "is ja nich so schlimm, hat doch eher vorteile". 

@stonemender,
die mehrheit meiner bekannten hat damals D2 im SP gedaddelt - schon allein, weil manche wirklich ganze nächte mit D2 verbracht ham (mich eingeschlossen). das ging nu mal kaum im MP, weil sich dieses extrem nich alle und nich immer zur selben zeit leisten konnten. den MP ham wir zwar auch mal genutzt, aber als nette dreingabe - nie in der hauptsache. auch bei den heutigen mmorpg´s sind doch die allermeisten alleine unterwegs, man findet kaum noch mitstreiter zum gruppenquesten. ich find halt, der MP wird von entwicklern und publishern (aus gutem grund) unnötig hochgepusht. und D3 wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch wieder ein game, das sehr wohl riesig spielspaß auch im Sp bietet.

@sturmwind80,
das mit der cheater-sicherheit bezweifel ich doch stark. man hat ja bei ROM und anderen MMORPG´s trotz client/server-struktur immer wieder mal spieler mit absolut unglaubwürdigen stats auftauchen sehn. wer cheaten will, dem gelingt das i.d.r. auch auf client/server-basis. übrigens is der item-kauf im AH des publishers m.e. nix anderes als "legalisiertes" cheaten. ich besorg mir vorteile abseits des spiels, für die ich eben in diesem fall was berappen muss.


----------



## billy336 (10. August 2011)

naja es hat vor und nachteile und es wird gegner und beführworter geben. zu verdanken haben wir aber den ganzen shice den raubkopierern, die es einfach nicht lassen konnten die hart erarbeiteten games zu kopieren und zu verbreiten. war klar dass das folgen haben würde. jetzt müssen wir damit leben bis der "onlinezwang" ebenfalls rutiniert gecrackt wird und ein neues feature der programmierer auf den markt geschmissen wird mit dem wir dann "leben" müssen...


----------



## Raffnek30000 (10. August 2011)

also fängt id auch schon an schrott zu erzählen?

es ist einfach müll!! wenn ich ein notebook habe und in der bahn sitze kann ich vieleicht garnicht online gehen? im fglugzeug geht es auch nicht... nicht jeder kann es sich leisten im ausland die teuren roaming gebühren zu zahlen. und es soll sogar leute geben die nicht mal einen internetzugang haben, sind das etwa jetzt völlig unerwünschte kunden?

ich bin voll dagegen und das obwohl ich immer online bin, auch dann wenn ich garnicht zu hause bin


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. August 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> naja es hat vor und nachteile und es wird gegner und beführworter geben. zu verdanken haben wir aber den ganzen shice den raubkopierern, die es einfach nicht lassen konnten die hart erarbeiteten games zu kopieren und zu verbreiten. war klar dass das folgen haben würde. jetzt müssen wir damit leben bis der "onlinezwang" ebenfalls rutiniert gecrackt wird und ein neues feature der programmierer auf den markt geschmissen wird mit dem wir dann "leben" müssen...


 
Und was bringt ein Kopierschutz in dem Sinne? Glaubst du, da wird nur ein Raubkopierer sagen:"Boah, die haben jetzt so einen geilen Kopierschutz, da geh ich mir gleich das Spiel kaufen.."  Nööö, die werden eher über uns lachen: "Haha, wir können jederzeit spielen, während die Trottel nicht können." Durch solche Maßnahmen werden Raubkopien nur begünstigt und irgendwann verliert der letzte dadurch seine Scham, sich die Sachen einfach runterzuladen.
Wenn ich sehe, wie die dann alles problemlos zocken können, ohne auf irgendwas angewiesen zu sein, jederzeit offline und so, dann kommst du dir als Käufer immer blöder vor. Du bezahlst 50 Euro und kriegst dafür nur auf die Fresse gehauen.


----------



## Schalkmund (10. August 2011)

> Am Ende ist ein Online-Zwang besser für alle. Stellt euch vor, ihr  startet ein Spiel und es ist direkt auf dem aktuellen Stand. Stellt euch  vor, es gibt Neuigkeiten für euer Spiel, die automatisch integriert  werden.


Ja super .... sowas kann man auch mit einem simplen Launcher mit einem "Nach Updates suchen" Button machen bzw einem Launcher der einem Update News mitteilt wenn eine online Verbindung besteht ... wenn nicht, dann eben nicht. 

Stellt euch mal lieber vor ihr seid grade am Zocken und fliegt raus aus dem Spiel nur weil die Internetleitung mal wieder rumspackt, Serverwartungen durchgeführt werden oder eine lustige Hackergruppe zugeschlagen hat und das bei einem wo man völlig allein spielt und eigentlich auf 0 online Features zugreift.


----------



## LOLRocker (10. August 2011)

dislike. Ich werde mir Diablo 3 nicht mehr kaufen, das AH und der ständige Online-Zwang vergraulen dem Spieler doch den Spaß am eigentlichen Spiel. Die (meisten) Entwickler und Publisher sind nur noch auf Profit aus; den Eifer, einfach nur ein gutes Spiel zu erschaffen, besitzen die wenigsten. Vor ein paar Jahren war alles noch viel einfacher und komplizierter.


----------



## darknessman (10. August 2011)

Stonemender schrieb:


> Und da ist es schlicht so, dass LAN ausgedient hat. In Zeiten des Hochleistungsinternets, wo Pings von <20 ms eher die Regel als die Ausnahme sind, gibt es einfach kaum einen Grund für Spiele im LAN. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass zudem noch recht aufwendig ist. Wenn ich mich an unsere alten LAN-Parties erinnere, wo man stundenlang mit aufbauen und einrichten beschäftigt war - das ist heute kaum noch zeitgemäß. Wenn ich heute irgendwas mit meinen inzwischendeutschlandweit verstreuten Freunden zocken will, frag ich im IRC und dann gehts los, oder auch nicht.


 
Also ich weiß ja nicht, wo du lebst, aber es gibt allein in Deutschland genug Gegenden, in denen eine 2000er-Leitung das höchste der Gefühle ist.
Und, wie schon öfters genannt, was sollen Urlauber machen?

Oder ein anderes Beispiel: Ein Kraftfahrer steht mit seinem LKW auf irgendeinem Rastplatz und würde auf seinem Laptop gerne Spiel XYZ spielen - ÄLLERBÄTSCH geht nicht weil nicht online.

Außerdem bleibt das Argument, dass Serverausfälle und Hackerangriffe letztlich den ehrlichen Kunden am meisten Treffen, da er sein bezahltes Spiel nicht nutzen kann


----------



## ScHiLLa (10. August 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> naja es hat vor und nachteile und es wird gegner und beführworter geben. zu verdanken haben wir aber den ganzen shice den raubkopierern, die es einfach nicht lassen konnten die hart erarbeiteten games zu kopieren und zu verbreiten. war klar dass das folgen haben würde. jetzt müssen wir damit leben bis der "onlinezwang" ebenfalls rutiniert gecrackt wird und ein neues feature der programmierer auf den markt geschmissen wird mit dem wir dann "leben" müssen...


 
Ich glaube an den Raubkopierern liegt es eher nicht, Das Film und Musik geschäfft hat weitaus mehr mit raubkopieren zu kämpfen als das Videogame bussiness.


----------



## Dragonmind (10. August 2011)

Onlineverbindung hat für ALLE (Hersteller) Vorteile:

- Ungefragt Werbung einbauen.
- Nie wieder Gebrauchtsoftware.
- Quängler drehen wir mal schnell das Spiel ab (siehe netten Artikel)
- Endlich begrenzte Laufzeit für ein Produkt. Sobald ein Nachfolger auf dem Markt ist drehen wir dem Vorgänger den Server ab.
- Endlich Laufzeitpatchen, nie wieder fertige Software.
- Nebenbei noch ein paar Benutzerdaten sammeln, der Drittanbieter von Werbung freut sich darüber.
- Nie wieder "Graukäufe" in den UK oder USA etc. Endlich hat die Länderbindung volle Handhabe.


Jetzt mal ehrlich Jungs, wo bitte sind die Vorteile für den Verbraucher bzw. Spieler??? Es gibt keinerlei Feature wo man sagen kann man braucht DRINGEND Daueronlineverbindung.


----------



## Jens238 (10. August 2011)

darknessman schrieb:


> Außerdem bleibt das Argument, dass Serverausfälle und Hackerangriffe letztlich den ehrlichen Kunden am meisten Treffen, da er sein bezahltes Spiel nicht nutzen kann



Ich sehe das eher nicht als Argument, sonderen als unausweichliche Tatsache. Man denke nur an Sony, und das war mit Sicherheit erst der Anfang.


----------



## rohan123 (10. August 2011)

Wieder so ein Onlinezwang - pf.
Ich hab schon so viele Spiele, dass ich bis in meine Pension spielen kann, um die alle durch zu haben. Brauch eh bald keine neuen mehr. Daher können Sie online-zwingen so viel sie wollen. Es werden eh wieder Abermillionen zuschlagen, selbst wenn sie ihren Fingérabdruck übermitteln müssten.


----------



## MrBigX (10. August 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> naja es hat vor und nachteile und es wird gegner und beführworter geben. zu verdanken haben wir aber den ganzen shice den raubkopierern, die es einfach nicht lassen konnten die hart erarbeiteten games zu kopieren und zu verbreiten. war klar dass das folgen haben würde. jetzt müssen wir damit leben bis der "onlinezwang" ebenfalls rutiniert gecrackt wird und ein neues feature der programmierer auf den markt geschmissen wird mit dem wir dann "leben" müssen...


Hat nicht mal jemand aus der Spieleindustrie gesagt Gebrauchtkäufe wären viel schlimmer als Raubkopierer?
Das hätten die ja mit dem System abgedeckt.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (10. August 2011)

Diablo 2 war eines von vielleicht sechs Spielen im Rollenspiel - Bereich denen ich 90 % oder mehr geben würde - seit 2000. Und das obwohl ich Hack & Slays nicht wirklich mag (aber objektiv bin). Nun soll also der Nachfolger einen Onlinezwang haben. Ich hätte es mir ohne gekauft - wie viele andere. Aber so nicht ! Blizzard begrenzt den Käuferkreis künstlich. Es wird aber immer noch mehr als genug Käufer geben- es ist ja das unfehlbare Blizzard 

Aber auch im Spiel gibt es unnötige Änderungen (Stichwort Charaktersystem). Wieso ändert Blizzard ein so erfolgreiches Spiel so elementar ab ? Wieso schafft Blizzard es nicht, mehr Spieltiefe (Story, Entscheidungen, vielleicht sogar gute Quests) in das Subgenre Action - CRPG bzw. Hack & Slay zu bringen ? Diablo 3 scheint auch ansonsten nicht überragend zu werden.


----------



## TheChicky (10. August 2011)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Diablo 2 war eines von vielleicht sechs Spielen im Rollenspiel - Bereich denen ich 90 % oder mehr geben würde - seit 2000. Und das obwohl ich Hack & Slays nicht wirklich mag (aber objektiv bin). Nun soll also der Nachfolger einen Onlinezwang haben. Ich hätte es mir ohne gekauft - wie viele andere. Aber so nicht ! Blizzard begrenzt den Käuferkreis künstlich. Es wird aber immer noch mehr als genug Käufer geben- es ist ja das unfehlbare Blizzard
> 
> Aber auch im Spiel gibt es unnötige Änderungen (Stichwort Charaktersystem). Wieso ändert Blizzard ein so erfolgreiches Spiel so elementar ab ? Wieso schafft Blizzard es nicht, mehr Spieltiefe (Story, Entscheidungen, vielleicht sogar gute Quests) in das Subgenre Action - CRPG bzw. Hack & Slay zu bringen ? Diablo 3 scheint auch ansonsten nicht überragend zu werden.



Kannst du auch das Wetter für die nächsten 3 Monate vorhersagen?? Nur ein Narr bricht den Stab über ein Spiel, das so gut wie keiner je gespielt hat und noch Monate vor der Veröffentlichung steht. Noch dazu bei einem Entwickler, der bisher ausschließlich erstklassige Arbeit abgeliefert hat.


----------



## Morathi (10. August 2011)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Diablo 2 war eines von vielleicht sechs Spielen im Rollenspiel - Bereich denen ich 90 % oder mehr geben würde - seit 2000. Und das obwohl ich Hack & Slays nicht wirklich mag (aber objektiv bin). Nun soll also der Nachfolger einen Onlinezwang haben. Ich hätte es mir ohne gekauft - wie viele andere. Aber so nicht ! Blizzard begrenzt den Käuferkreis künstlich. Es wird aber immer noch mehr als genug Käufer geben- es ist ja das unfehlbare Blizzard



Blizzard will damit nicht den Käuferkreis verringern, sondern die Cheater ausschließen. Ich bin dafür. Der "Onlinezwang" dient diesem Ziel. Wie damit der Käuferkreis irgendwie verringert werden soll - in Deutschland - verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ne Erklärung wär super! Und komm mir nicht mit "nicht jeder hat Internet". Das Argument ist nun wirklich von vorgestern. Sogar in Telekom-Land!



wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Aber auch im Spiel gibt es unnötige Änderungen (Stichwort Charaktersystem). Wieso ändert Blizzard ein so erfolgreiches Spiel so elementar ab ? Wieso schafft Blizzard es nicht, mehr Spieltiefe (Story, Entscheidungen, vielleicht sogar gute Quests) in das Subgenre Action - CRPG bzw. Hack & Slay zu bringen ? Diablo 3 scheint auch ansonsten nicht überragend zu werden.



Wenn du schon grade deine Glaskugel parat hast, kannst du mir schonmal die nächsten Lottozahlen verraten? Aber bitte per PN, sonst liest die ja jeder!


----------



## mar1k (10. August 2011)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Der Onlinezwang und das Mitverdienen bei den Items sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. Die Leute, die den Itemhandel nutzen, nutzen ohnehin den Multiplayer, dafür müsste man dann ohnehin online sein. Die Leute, die ihn nicht nutzen, sind nun mal die Singleplayer, soll also heißen es haben diese Leute einen Nachteil, an denen Blizzard eh nix verdienen würde, für den Itemhandel muss man ja schließlich online sein, ob Zwang oder nicht. Also da muss man schon differenzieren.


 
Das stimmt so nicht ganz.
Es kommt oft vor, dass ein Spieler im Singleplayer gebrauch von Cheats macht, um bei einer Kampfpassage (z.B. harter Bosskampf oder riesige Gegenerhorde) oder einer Quest (z.B. wenn sie langweilig ist aber eine gute Belohnung gibt) weiterzukommen, sei es nun Godmode oder ein Itemcheat. 

Von neulich fällt mir z.B. folgendes ein: bei Witcher 2 braucht man für eine Quest im 3. Kapitel Pheromone der Endrega-Königin um an das beste Schwert im Spiel ranzukommen, diese kriegt man aber nur durch eine Nebenquest im 1. Kapitel. Wenn man nun im 3. Kapitel zum ersten mal von dieser Quest erfährt und die Pheromone nicht hat (man kann die Quest nicht gemacht haben, oder die Pheromone versehentlich benutzt/weggeworfen haben), so kann man entweder die Quest sein lassen, einen Spielstand aus dem 1. Kapitel nutzen oder eine Mod nutzen, die das Item einem Händler in der Nähe hinzufügt (also ein Cheat). Dies ist nicht die sauberste Art und Weise die Quest zu beenden, die anderen beiden Möglichkeiten bremsen jedoch den Spielspaß deutlich.

Durch den Onlinezwang (und speziell dadurch, dass man keine "offline only" Charaktere erstellen kann) verbietet Blizzard jegliche Art von Cheats (auch im Singleplayer, da es diesen nicht wirklich gibt wenn jeder Charakter ein Online-Charakter ist und jeder Cheat ein Multiplayer-Cheat ist), unabhängig davon ob du jemals mit jemand anderem Spielen willst. Somit bleibt den Singleplayer-Spielern nur eine einzige Möglichkeit mit diesen Frustpassagen fertig zu werden: Items aus dem Auktionshaus kaufen. Klar, einige werden genug Spielgeld haben, doch genug werden auf Echtgeld zurückgreifen müssen wenn sie das Spiel nicht aus Frust beenden wollen. Damit rechnet Blizzard und genau das greift in den Spielspaß der Singleplayer-Spieler.


----------



## Broilerfood (10. August 2011)

Den Online-Zwang finde ich zwar trotzdem nicht so toll, ich wohne unter der Woche wo anders und weiß noch nicht ob ich dieses Jahr dort wieder Internetzugriff habe und so kann ich gar kein diablo 3 in dieser Zeit spielen wenn es raus kommt, kann zwar an sich gut sein wenn man nicht ständig zockt^^ ,aber allein schon deswegen wird es skyrim wahrscheinlich nicht mal ansatzweise etwas anhaben können, nur wenn alle das Spiel boykottieren würden, könnte man auch etwas erreichen, aber das wird nie passieren, leider und so gibt der Entwickler weiterhn den Ton an und ich werde es mir wahrscheinlich auch holen.
Blizzard 1, Spieler 0


----------



## Muckimann (10. August 2011)

ich befürchte der Kerl hat Recht, Diablo 3 wird einen großen Schritt in diese Always-On-Richtung machen


----------



## gammelbude (10. August 2011)

Morathi schrieb:


> Blizzard will damit nicht den Käuferkreis verringern, sondern die Cheater ausschließen.


 Weil es ja bei andere Onlinespielen wie WoW ja auch garkeine Hacker,Duper, Bot-User etc gibt... Das "always online" weniger Cheater bedeutet oder diese besser ausschließen kann ist gelinde gesagt totaler Blödsinn. Gerade bei einem Spiel mit Accountbindung.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (10. August 2011)

Broilerfood schrieb:


> Den Online-Zwang finde ich zwar trotzdem nicht so toll, ich wohne unter der Woche wo anders und weiß noch nicht ob ich dieses Jahr dort wieder Internetzugriff habe und so kann ich gar kein diablo 3 in dieser Zeit spielen wenn es raus kommt, kann zwar an sich gut sein wenn man nicht ständig zockt^^ ,aber allein schon deswegen wird es skyrim wahrscheinlich nicht mal ansatzweise etwas anhaben können, nur wenn alle das Spiel boykottieren würden, könnte man auch etwas erreichen, aber das wird nie passieren, leider und so gibt der Entwickler weiterhn den Ton an und ich werde es mir wahrscheinlich auch holen.
> Blizzard 1, Spieler 0



Wieso sollte denn das nicht passieren? Wie war das nochmals mit Arcania? Vertraut euch doch einander mal, mein gott...


----------



## Xell1987 (10. August 2011)

Man man man kotzt mich das an. Ich habe keine Lust auf die Gnade der Entwicker angewiesen zu sein wenn ich ein Spiel zocken will. Ich will sicher dass sein dass ich das Spiel auch nach 20 Jahren problemlos zocken kann. Ich hab keine Lust für jedes verdammte Spiel Patches runterladen zu müssen (mein Inet ist sau langsam). Es wundert mich nicht dass so viele Leute Raubkopierer werden. DIE haben diesen Ärger nicht...


----------



## MICHI123 (10. August 2011)

Longinos schrieb:


> Ist nur noch eine frage der Zeit bis Anonymous Blizzard hackt.


 I'm looking forward to it. 

Ich finde solche Ideen sind eine katastrophe für die Spiele. Steam ist okay weil es einen offlinemodus für die Singleplayerspiele gibt. Damit sind alle Vorteile für die Spieler wie automatische Patches und trotzdem offline-zocken-können vereint. Ich sehe nicht einen einzigen Grund warum eine dauerhafte Onlineverbindung für die Spieler in irgendeiner Weise vorteilhafter sein soll, als das System von Steam mit offlinemodus.


----------



## MICHI123 (10. August 2011)

Morathi schrieb:


> Blizzard will damit nicht den Käuferkreis verringern, sondern die Cheater ausschließen. Ich bin dafür. Der "Onlinezwang" dient diesem Ziel.


 Sorry, aber wie naiv bist du? Hast du noch nie ein Spiel online gespielt oder wie kommst du auf die Idee dass eine Internetverbindung vor Cheatern schützt? Mal Counterstrike gespielt? Da wird man nur so niedergecheatet, man kann keine Stunde zocken ohne auf einen Aimbot-user zu treffen. Und das sind ja nur die auffälligsten Cheater, wallhacker dürfte es wie Sand am Meer geben.  Nur ein Beispiel dafür, dass es nicht auf die Onlineverbindung, sondern auf guten Anti-Cheat-Support ankommt.
Edit: abgesehen davon, was stört es einen wenn jemand im Singleplayer  cheatet? Man könnte ohne Probleme einen Offline-Modus für den  Singleplayer und, getrennt davon, einen ganz normalen, (mehr oder  weniger) cheatgeschützten Onlinemodus integrieren.


----------



## Xell1987 (10. August 2011)

> Ist nur noch eine frage der Zeit bis Anonymous Blizzard hackt



Ja soll Anonymous ruhig die Server von Ubisoft und anderen Firmen die DRM benützen für ein paar Tage oder Wochen lahmlegen. Wenn die sie es dann nicht schaffen die Server zum Laufen zu bringen werden die Kunden sauer. Ubisoft & Co. werden soviel Stress haben dass sie es sich 2 mal überlegen werden so einen Kopierschutz nochmal einzusetzen.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (10. August 2011)

Xell1987 schrieb:


> Ja soll Anonymous ruhig die Server von Ubisoft und anderen Firmen die DRM benützen für ein paar Tage oder Wochen lahmlegen. Wenn die sie es dann nicht schaffen die Server zum Laufen zu bringen werden die Kunden sauer. Ubisoft & Co. werden soviel Stress haben dass sie es sich 2 mal überlegen werden so einen Kopierschutz nochmal einzusetzen.


 
Das wär durchaus wünschenswert... Anders lernen es die Noppen da oben nicht..


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (10. August 2011)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Das wär durchaus wünschenswert... Anders lernen es die Noppen da oben nicht..



Also ich hoff ja das sich die Gruppen alle flott zusammentun und ne Version rausbringen, die dezentrales online Spiel ohne Auktionshaus ermöglicht..
Nur um Blizzard mal zu zeigen wo sie sich Ihre Arroganz stecken können..


----------



## Yoshio (10. August 2011)

Für mich ist das eine der schlechtesten Ideen die ich seit langem gelesen bzw. gehört habe. Irgendwie erinnert mich das alles einfach an George Orwell "1984".
Ich muss mich bei solchen Dingen einfach immer fragen ob die Leute es wirklich nicht sehen wollen, dass sie hier gegängelt werden!? Klar, man bekommt ein paar "Zuckerl" hingeworfen und alle scheinen sich darauf zu stürzen und plaudern schön das nach was einem vorgebetet wird. Es ist ja auch verdammt anstrengend den eigenen Kopf zu benutzen! Den Nutzen den der Spieler aus so einer Aktion zieht ist vernachlässigbar gering gegenüber dem, den eine Software-Schmied davon hat. Für die ist es so ein leichtes das ganze Verhalten eines Spielers festzuhalten - ich will ja nicht sagen, aus zu spionieren!
Um es mal im Klartext zu sagen, mit solchen Aktionen wird man mich, der ich nur noch ein Gelegenheitsspieler bin, aber dann auch gerne mal eine SE-Version kauft, auf jeden Fall verkraulen!


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (10. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Kannst du auch das Wetter für die nächsten 3 Monate vorhersagen?? Nur ein Narr bricht den Stab über ein Spiel, das so gut wie keiner je gespielt hat und noch Monate vor der Veröffentlichung steht. Noch dazu bei einem Entwickler, der bisher ausschließlich erstklassige Arbeit abgeliefert hat.



Ach so, was ist denn bitte so klasse daran, den Spieler zu gängeln, ihn zu manipulieren (man schaue sich nur die "überraschte" Haltung von den NWO-Befürwortern an).

Was bitte sehr war so toll an einem comic Game wie World of Warcraft, dass ein leuchtend schlechtes Vorbild für all die comicgames wie Torchlight usw wurden?

Aber es geht mir dabei nicht mal ums künstlerische. Du magst nur das Spiel sehen, ich sehe den grossen Zusammenhang. Wenn wir dies zulassen dann wird dies die ganze Game Industrie in eine Richtung lenken, die nicht nur die totale überwachung darstellt, sondern ebenfalls für dieses gewollte System eine überwindung der Grenzen darstellt. Also bedenkt gut, was ihr bereit seid, zu zahlen für dieses Spiel. Und ich rede nicht vom Preis.. Etwas dramatisch? Vielleicht.. nicht wenn man die Zusammenhänge versteht...

Wenn ihr wollt, dass eure Kinder in Freiheit noch ein Spiel spielen können, wie ihr es damals noch tatet, würdet ihr gut daran tun, das Spiel sausen zu lassen. Es beobachtet fast die gesamte Gamebranche den Verkauf dieses Spieles, und wenn wir nachgeben wars das..


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (10. August 2011)

Yoshio schrieb:


> Für mich ist das eine der schlechtesten Ideen die ich seit langem gelesen bzw. gehört habe. Irgendwie erinnert mich das alles einfach an George Orwell "1984".
> Ich muss mich bei solchen Dingen einfach immer fragen ob die Leute es wirklich nicht sehen wollen, dass sie hier gegängelt werden!? Klar, man bekommt ein paar "Zuckerl" hingeworfen und alle scheinen sich darauf zu stürzen und plaudern schön das nach was einem vorgebetet wird. Es ist ja auch verdammt anstrengend den eigenen Kopf zu benutzen! Den Nutzen den der Spieler aus so einer Aktion zieht ist vernachlässigbar gering gegenüber dem, den eine Software-Schmied davon hat. Für die ist es so ein leichtes das ganze Verhalten eines Spielers festzuhalten - ich will ja nicht sagen, aus zu spionieren!
> Um es mal im Klartext zu sagen, mit solchen Aktionen wird man mich, der ich nur noch ein Gelegenheitsspieler bin, aber dann auch gerne mal eine SE-Version kauft, auf jeden Fall verkraulen!


 
Genau so ist es mein Freund, so und nicht anders.. Schön sind noch andere Leute wach.. ich freue mich, dass es euch gibt


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (11. August 2011)

Yoshio schrieb:


> Für mich ist das eine der schlechtesten Ideen die ich seit langem gelesen bzw. gehört habe. Irgendwie erinnert mich das alles einfach an George Orwell "1984".
> Ich muss mich bei solchen Dingen einfach immer fragen ob die Leute es wirklich nicht sehen wollen, dass sie hier gegängelt werden!? Klar, man bekommt ein paar "Zuckerl" hingeworfen und alle scheinen sich darauf zu stürzen und plaudern schön das nach was einem vorgebetet wird. Es ist ja auch verdammt anstrengend den eigenen Kopf zu benutzen! Den Nutzen den der Spieler aus so einer Aktion zieht ist vernachlässigbar gering gegenüber dem, den eine Software-Schmied davon hat. Für die ist es so ein leichtes das ganze Verhalten eines Spielers festzuhalten - ich will ja nicht sagen, aus zu spionieren!
> Um es mal im Klartext zu sagen, mit solchen Aktionen wird man mich, der ich nur noch ein Gelegenheitsspieler bin, aber dann auch gerne mal eine SE-Version kauft, auf jeden Fall verkraulen!


 
ach wegen ausspionieren. wie war nochmal die Aktion von Blizzard in WOW, wo ein Zombie virus rumging, und Blizzard das Verhalten der Spieler bezüglich Pandemiepanik ausgewertet hat? Ich sags ja, unterschätzt die nicht...


----------



## MrBigX (11. August 2011)

Morathi schrieb:


> Blizzard will damit nicht den Käuferkreis verringern, sondern die Cheater ausschließen. Ich bin dafür. Der "Onlinezwang" dient diesem Ziel. Wie damit der Käuferkreis irgendwie verringert werden soll - in Deutschland - verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ne Erklärung wär super! Und komm mir nicht mit "nicht jeder hat Internet". Das Argument ist nun wirklich von vorgestern. Sogar in Telekom-Land!


Warum wollen die überhaupt Cheater auschließen? Offline kann doch jeder machen was er will.
Mein Spielerechner hat tatsächlich kein bzw. sehr eingeschränktes Internet.


----------



## MrBigX (11. August 2011)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> ach wegen ausspionieren. wie war nochmal die Aktion von Blizzard in WOW, wo ein Zombie virus rumging, und Blizzard das Verhalten der Spieler bezüglich Pandemiepanik ausgewertet hat? Ich sags ja, unterschätzt die nicht...


Die Spieler haben das Ding bewusst eingeschleppt, bzw. die Säuberung auf dem Server mit irgendwelchen irwitzigen Methoden umgangen. Dass es überhaupt möglich war war ein Bug.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (11. August 2011)

MrBigX schrieb:


> Die Spieler haben das Ding bewusst eingeschleppt, bzw. die Säuberung auf dem Server mit irgendwelchen irwitzigen Methoden umgangen. Dass es überhaupt möglich war war ein Bug.


 


welche säuberung umgangen? es handelt sich hierbei ganz klar um Code, der so programmiert wurde, das er sich verbreitet.. Das war GANZ sicher kein BUG. Ich bin übrigens Software Entwickler, ich kenn mich da ganz gut aus  Du kannst ne Schleife unendlich programmieren, aber dann verbreitet sich nix im Spiel weiter..


----------



## JCFR (11. August 2011)

"Online-Zwang wie bei Diablo 3 ist besser für alle"

Besser für alle oder besser für den Entwickler? Ist das nicht einfach 'ne bequeme Art sich kosten und Mühen zu ersparen und gleichzeitig Kundendaten zu sammeln? 
Ich find, das ist einfach 'ne Schweinerei und Gägngelei für die Kunden.  Das internet mag aus unserer heutigen Zeit ja nicht mehr wegzudenken sein, aber das ist noch lange kein Grund, es den Leuten aufzudrängen. 
Damals bei Diablo 2 war das mit dem Battlenet noch so einfach und genial... aber heute braucht man zig Accounts und dutzende Passwörter, die man sich merken muss und die einen doch nicht davor bewahren können, gehackt und ausspioniert zu werden. 
Eigentlich hatte ich eine höhere Meinung von Blizzard, aber seit die mit Activision ins Bett gestiegen sind, scheint da ein etwas anderer wind zu wehen.


----------



## MrBigX (11. August 2011)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> welche säuberung umgangen? es handelt sich hierbei ganz klar um Code, der so programmiert wurde, das er sich verbreitet.. Das war GANZ sicher kein BUG. Ich bin übrigens Software Entwickler, ich kenn mich da ganz gut aus  Du kannst ne Schleife unendlich programmieren, aber dann verbreitet sich nix im Spiel weiter..


Ach so, ich dachte Du meinst den "Corrupted Blood" Vorfall.


----------



## Muckimann (11. August 2011)

> Ich finde solche Ideen sind eine katastrophe für die Spiele. Steam ist  okay weil es einen offlinemodus für die Singleplayerspiele gibt. Damit  sind alle Vorteile für die Spieler wie automatische Patches und trotzdem  offline-zocken-können vereint. Ich sehe nicht einen einzigen Grund  warum eine dauerhafte Onlineverbindung für die Spieler in irgendeiner  Weise vorteilhafter sein soll, als das System von Steam mit  offlinemodus.



Ich stimm dir zwar zu, dass Steam > Diablo-like-daueronlinezwang aber
mit Steam ist es aber auch so ne Sache. Bei Steam hat man auch nicht die Möglichkeit zu entscheiden, ob man den aktuellsten Patch haben will. Das wär doch irgendwie ne angenehme Sache, wenn dich Steam informieren würde, dass ein neuer Patch da is und welche Änderungen er bewirkt. Und dann liegt es am Nutzer, ob er den Patch zieht oder nicht. Dann könnte man ein Spiel auch auf nem älteren Stand halten, sofern einem die Patchänderungen nicht gefallen. Nur wer online zocken will braucht dann zwingend den Patch.
Weil normalerweise läufts doch so: du gehtst mit Steam online, zack! neuer Patch verfügbar, Steam fängt an runterzuladen und du kannst das Game nicht (offline) spielen bis der Patch drauf is. Somit hast du keine Chance mehr das Spiel ohne den Patch zu spielen. Und vor jedem Steamstart überprüfen obs n Update gibt is viel zu umständlich.



> Wieso sollte denn das nicht passieren? Wie war das nochmals mit Arcania? Vertraut euch doch einander mal, mein gott...


Diablo is wohl doch ne andere Liga als Arcania


----------



## PsyMagician (11. August 2011)

Das ist doch totaler Dummfug was der Kerl da erzählt. All die ganzen "Vorteile" die der da erwähnt, sind auch ohne Onlinezwang möglich. Ich möchte schon selber entscheiden können, ob ich mein Game patche, oder nicht. Nicht immer ist ein Update sinnvoll. Den grössten Vorteil hat wohl eher der Publisher, welcher somit eine neue Werbeplattform an den spieler bringt.

Onlinezwang bei Singleplayergames halt ich für Blödsinn. Vor allem schränkt man dadurch die möglichen Käufer ein. Wer keine ständige Onlineverbindung zur Verfügung hat, der fällt als zahlender Kunde weg und wird somit ausgegrenzt.


----------



## masternekroman (11. August 2011)

Muckimann schrieb:


> Bei Steam hat man auch nicht die Möglichkeit zu entscheiden, ob man den aktuellsten Patch haben will.



 

Im Steam :
- mit dem Mauszeiger auf den Spielnamen gehen
- rechte Maustaste drücken
- auf Eigenschaften 
- dann auf Updates
- jetzt kannst du auswählen  Automatische Updates :
 1. Dieses Spiel immer aktuell halten oder 
 2. Dieses Spiel nicht automatisch aktualisieren

Das ganze kannst du für jedes einzelne Spiel individuell festlegen.


----------



## Immatoll (11. August 2011)

Warun sich hier alle so albern aufregen ist mir ein Rätsel. 

Omg da kann ich wohl im Urlaub, in der Natur oder bei der Oma nicht mehr Diablo spielen. Wie schlimm das aber auch ist. Fände es eher traurig wenn ich an den besagten Orten nichts besseres zu tun hätte. Ich kann es teilweise nachvollziehen wenn sich Leute darüber aufregen die im ländlichen Bereich Wohnen, aber dass jedes Kiddie sich hier aufregen muss, da die P2PBörse wohl Diablofrei bleiben wird ist echt eine Lachnummer.

In solchen Foren merkt man wieder dass die Leute echt meinen alles auf der Welt wäre gratis. Wenn der Publisher sagt, dass ein Spiel einen Onlinezwang hat, dann muss man sich damit arrangieren. Ich kaufe auch kein Auto um mich anschliessend zu beschweren, dass ich den noch mit Benzin betanken muss oder ein PS3 Spiel und beschwere mich dass dieses dann nicht in der XBox läuft. 

Viele sehen solche Maßnahmen immer als Kundenunfreundlich an und schädigend für den Markt aber ihr wisst dich genau dass es nicht so ist. Die hier Pöbelnde Gemeinschaft ist ein so geringer Bruchteil der gesamten Kundschaft. Sowas nennt man die "schweigende zufriedene Mehrheit". 

Das Konzept mit dem Onlinezwang geht komischerweise bei einem anderen Blizzardspiel übrigens ganz gut auf. Besser als gut sogar. Oder wollen wir uns jetzt auch beschweren warum MMOs einen Onlinezwang besitzen? Denn so richtig von einem MMO ala Mythos unterscheidet sich Diablo nun auch nicht und hey es ist Free2Play (After buy). 

Diese ganze Aufregung ist einfach nicht nachvollziehbar. Diablo 3 ist im Kern auf den Multiplayer und Onlinespass im Bnet ausgelegt. Ich hin eher froh dass diese ganzen Features nicht noch zusätzlich etwas kosten, denn sie sind einfach vorbildlich. 

Bei einem reinen Singleplayerspiel oder eines dass darauf ausgelegt ist könnte ich die Aufregung noch nachvollziehen, aber auf ein Diablo bzw. Blizzardtitel einfach nicht. Insbesondere ist diese gante Onlinezwanggeschichte schon Jahre bekannt. Warum erst jetzt aufregen und dasSpiel aus einer fiktiven Liste streiche. 

Teilweise echt typisch deutsche Assi-Mentalitäten. Mich wundert es nicht warum das Land sich selbst hinrichtet. 

U


----------



## Immatoll (11. August 2011)

Kurz: Hätte Blizzard das Spiel "Diablo Online" genannt wären alle super happy und keiner würde sich aufregen. Im Gegenteil man würde sich wahrscheinlich noch über die fehlenden monatlichen Kosten so richtig austoben und die Presse würde ein Freudenfeuerwerk veranstalten und Diablo als Vorreiter in der Free2Play Szene betiteln. 

Computerspieler sind schon eine unverständliche Rasse und irgendwie nie zufriedenzustellen.


----------



## Jens238 (11. August 2011)

Immatoll schrieb:


> Warun sich hier alle so albern aufregen ist mir ein Rätsel.
> 
> Omg da kann ich wohl im Urlaub, in der Natur oder bei der Oma nicht mehr Diablo spielen. Wie schlimm das aber auch ist. Fände es eher traurig wenn ich an den besagten Orten nichts besseres zu tun hätte. Ich kann es teilweise nachvollziehen wenn sich Leute darüber aufregen die im ländlichen Bereich Wohnen, aber dass jedes Kiddie sich hier aufregen muss, da die P2PBörse wohl Diablofrei bleiben wird ist echt eine Lachnummer.
> 
> ...



Wie manche Leute jeden Schwachsinn einfach so schlucken, und auch noch toll finden ist mir ein Rätsel...
Das sind dann auch die Leute, die später am lautesten heuen, wenn die Server nicht erreichbar sind.
Das reine Online Spiele einen "Online Zwang" haben, bringt ja nun die Natur der Sache mit sich, der vergleich hinkt wohl sehr stark.

Wo Du aber recht hast: Typische Assi-Mentalität...Jeden Scheiss einfach schlucken, weil man nicht auf das Spiel verzichten kann.
Wobei sich das Problem von selbst lösen würde, wenn alle das Game einfach ein paar Monate im Regal stehen lassen würden.
Aber der großteil der Kiddis, kann ja nicht warten...

Ich hoffe ja auf die ganzen Hacker Gruppen...Die sollen die Server für Wochen still legen...
Ich lach mich dann schlapp und spiel meine Games ohne Online Zwang...


----------



## Muckimann (11. August 2011)

masternekroman schrieb:


> Im Steam :
> - mit dem Mauszeiger auf den Spielnamen gehen
> - rechte Maustaste drücken
> - auf Eigenschaften
> ...



Okay, da hast du natürlich Recht, aber bei ner Neuinstallation des Games is der Patch dann auf jeden Fall drauf


----------



## Seebaer (11. August 2011)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Wie manche Leute jeden Schwachsinn einfach so schlucken, und auch noch toll finden ist mir ein Rätsel...
> Das sind dann auch die Leute, die später am lautesten heuen, wenn die Server nicht erreichbar sind.
> Das reine Online Spiele einen "Online Zwang" haben, bringt ja nun die Natur der Sache mit sich, der vergleich hinkt wohl sehr stark.
> 
> ...



Da hat jemand heute meine Gedanken gelesen...


----------



## MICHI123 (11. August 2011)

Immatoll schrieb:


> Warun sich hier alle so albern aufregen ist mir ein Rätsel.
> Omg da kann ich wohl im Urlaub, in der Natur oder bei der Oma nicht mehr Diablo spielen. Wie schlimm das aber auch ist. Fände es eher traurig wenn ich an den besagten Orten nichts besseres zu tun hätte. Ich kann es teilweise nachvollziehen wenn sich Leute darüber aufregen die im ländlichen Bereich Wohnen, aber dass jedes Kiddie sich hier aufregen muss, da die P2PBörse wohl Diablofrei bleiben wird ist echt eine Lachnummer.


 Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen. als wäre das der Grund warum sich die leute darüber aufregen. Die Raubkopierer sind die einzigen die bei der Situation (neben dem Entwickler) einen wirklich Vorteil haben werden. Die können das Spiel nämlich schön ohne Onlinezwang und abhängigkeit von den Blizzard-Servern zocken. Dass ein onlinezwang nichts gegen Raubkopierer bringt dürfte ja wohl bekannt sein wenn man nicht grad hinterm Berg wohnt -.-


----------



## TheChicky (11. August 2011)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja auf die ganzen Hacker Gruppen...Die sollen die Server für Wochen still legen...
> Ich lach mich dann schlapp und spiel meine Games ohne Online Zwang...


 
Vielleicht solltest du dich mit den ganzen Randalierern und Plündererpfosten in England zusammentun, ich glaub da würdest du mit dieser Einstellung gut hinpassen...


----------



## Jens238 (11. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dich mit den ganzen Randalierern und Plündererpfosten in England zusammentun, ich glaub da würdest du mit dieser Einstellung gut hinpassen...


 
Wenn es hilft, was zu ändern......


----------



## Vordack (11. August 2011)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Wenn es hilft, was zu ändern......


 
Achso die Hacker Gruppen helfen etwas zu ändern?

Natürlich...


----------



## Worrel (11. August 2011)

toni-v schrieb:


> ich werd jedenfalls ein D3 mit dauer-onlinezwang nich kaufen, ...
> 
> wundert mich übrigens, dass noch keiner dieser blizz-claqueure hier den online-zwang beklatscht hat, weil der ja soviel vorteile mitbringt und heute eh jeder highspeed-internet-flatrate hat und es ja egal is, was andere über meine spielaktivitäten wissen und in 10 jahren eh keiner mehr das game vorholt - und - und - und.


Oh bitte, wenn du unbedingt willst:

1) Kann dadurch das Dupen(Vervielfältigen eines gedroppten Items) besser verhindert werden
2) Ich kann bisher alle online Spiele, die ich spielen will, mit einer 6000er DSL Leitung spielen und habe eine Flatrate - rein technisch gesehen kann mir ein Onlinezwang komplett egal sein
3) Wer weiß denn was von deinen Spielaktivitäten? Doch nur jemand, dem du deinen Charakter- und gegebenenfalls Servernamen auf die Nase bindest. Und wer weiß dann schon, daß sich hinter "HattoriHanzo452" Hans Müller aus der Kleiberstr.53 in Hamburg verbirgt?
4) Wir reden hier von Blizzard und id - 2 Firmen, die schon seit mehr als anderthalb Jahrzehnten in der Branche sind und zu den Topfirmen zählen. Ich glaube nicht, daß man sich Sorgen darum machen muß, daß man ein Blizzard oder id Spiel in 10 Jahren nicht mehr spielen kann.


----------



## Worrel (11. August 2011)

Stonemender schrieb:


> Aber das klassische Spielen im LAN, gibt es heute kaum noch, eben weil das Zocken übers Internet soviel komfortabler ist.


 Kommt ganz auf die gegebene Situation an. Wenn ein Kumpel vorbei kommt und wir zB Diablo 2 mit meinem 2t-Rechner spielen wollen, muß lediglich einer die IP Adresse des anderen eingeben und schon kann's losgehen.

Sehr viel komfortabler geht's eigentlich nicht ...


----------



## Immatoll (11. August 2011)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Wie manche Leute jeden Schwachsinn einfach so schlucken, und auch noch toll finden ist mir ein Rätsel...
> Das sind dann auch die Leute, die später am lautesten heuen, wenn die Server nicht erreichbar sind.
> Das reine Online Spiele einen "Online Zwang" haben, bringt ja nun die Natur der Sache mit sich, der vergleich hinkt wohl sehr stark.
> 
> ...



Selten so viel Müll gelesen. Man merkt du hast meinen Beitrag nicht grlesen sondern lediglich etwas gegen Leute die nicht deiner Meinung sind, von denen sich hier kaum einer zu Wort meldet (aber bei den paar Contrarednern hierfühlste dich dann direkt in der Mehrheit bestaetigt). Diablo 3 ist nunmal aufs Battle.net ausgelegt und beherbergt somit sehr viele Anteile des Onlinespiels. Selbst wenn man alleine unterwegs ist, bleibt Diablo mit seinen vielen Onlinefeatures mehr ein Multiplayertitel und das ist einfach gut so.

Wenn man sich dagegen aufregen wuerde, dass ein Sologame ala Torchlight (P.S. Trotz des läppischn Anschaffungspreis gibt es mehr raubkopien als originale) nur Online Spielbar waere, so koennte ich die Aufregung nachvollziehen, aber halt nixht bei Diablo 3. Nahezu alle neusten Fakten beziehen sich auf Onlinefeatures und da ist es einfach nachvollziehbar dass es sich hier nahezu um ein Onlinespielorientiertes Game handelt. 

Wenn dies die bedingungen sind um diablo 3 zu spielen dann muss man sich dem halt fuegen. 

Desweiteren ist der PC Markt sowieso so gut woe tot in vielen Bereichen also worüber aufregen. Wenn es eine der wenigen moeglichkeiten ist um den PC am leben zu halten, so ist es mir eigentlich recht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. August 2011)

Immatoll schrieb:


> Desweiteren ist der PC Markt sowieso so gut woe tot in vielen Bereichen also worüber aufregen. Wenn es eine der wenigen moeglichkeiten ist um den PC am leben zu halten, so ist es mir eigentlich recht.


 
Durch solche Firmen, die auf DRM setzen. Wenn man darauf verzichtet, wie z.b. The Witcher 2 oder einige Indie-Titel, dann verkauft sich das auch prächtig am PC.
Frag doch mal viele Leute, die früher am PC gespielt haben und jetzt an der Konsole zocken, warum sie das tun?
Da werden mit Sicherheit eine Menge dabei sein, die sagen werden: "Ich hab kein Bock auf diesen DRM Mist, will mich nicht ständig irgendwie registrieren, Communitys beitreten oder sonstwas." 
Viele wollen einfach ihr Spiel kaufen, installieren und dann in Ruhe zocken können und sich nicht für 50 Euro zum Sklaven einer Spielefirma machen.

Leider macht die Spieleindustrie den selben Fehler wie die Musikindustrie. Da hat man auch irgendwann auf so knallhartes DRM gesetzt, bis irgendwann kein Mensch mehr Musik gekauft, sondern nur noch runtergeladen hat. Erst als man das gelockert hat - haben oh wunder - die Menschen wieder angefangen, diese Produkte zu kaufen.

Und so wie sich momentan diese Branche entwickelt, kann man wohl bald keine Spiele dieser "Software-Riesen" mehr kaufen.
Denn was auffällt: Je größer eine Firma ist, desto größer sind die Kundengängelungen. Und nicht nur das, das merkt man auch an der Verpackung, Zusätzen und allem.
Wenn du ein Spiel einer neuen oder unbekannten Firma kaufst, hast du oft eine richtig schicke Verpackung, ein anständiges Handbuch dabei. Auch auf Gängelungen wird verzichtet, teilweise haben die Spiele sogar gar keinen Kopierschutz.
Kaufst du dagegen ein Spiel einer großen Firma, fällt dir nicht nur die Verpackung auf, sondern das Handbuch ist nur ein kleines Altpapier-Heft oder gar manchmal nur ein Zettel. Du musst dich irgendwo registrieren, Online-aktivieren oder gar - wie hier - immer online sein.

Da sieht man: Je größer eine Firma wird, desto egaler sind ihnen die Kunden. Da geht es nur noch um Profitmaximierung und das glücklich-sein der Aktionäre.

Und das ist nicht nur hier, sondern in der gesamten Gesellschaft: Die Reichen denken sie könnten alles machen, über Recht und Unrecht entscheiden, die anderen (hier in dem Fall die Kunden) wie Sklaven halten und ihnen jegliche Rechte nehmen, nur um ihren Profit weiter zu steigern.

Ich lasse das aber nicht mit mir machen. Da verzichte ich lieber auf so ein Spiel und hol mir irgendwas von Deadalic oder so. Die behandeln ihre Kunden wenigstens noch wie Menschen und nicht wie Affen in einem Käfig.


----------



## reckonstar (11. August 2011)

War klar das id Software sich so äußert. Von denen hört man seit Monaten auch nix vernünftiges in Beziehung zu DRM, Kopierschutz etc.

Außerdem ist es immer besser den Kampf auf fremden Gebieten auszutragen, das hält die eigenen Verluste im Rahmen. Die ganze Diskussion um den D3 Onlinezwang von Blizzard, passt denen doch gerade in den Kram!

Weiß nicht, ob sie Blizzard damit einen gefallen machen, wenn sie die Diskussion noch mehr anheizen!? Aber "hey", es ist nicht der finanzielle Schaden von id Software, also was solls und Meinung äußeren.

Abgesehen davon, da war doch noch was mit id Software, ach ja, Rage kommt ja bald, da muss man sich natürlich unter allen Umständen wieder ins Gespräch bringen. Saubere PR (eventuell auf Kosten von Konkurrent (!) Blizzard, aber "Who cares?!")!


Ändert für mich auch nix, da gehe ich dacor mit einigen anderen hier. Ich will solche Spiele nicht spielen, wo man das Gefühl bekommt, dass die Spieler einfach ignoriert werden. 

Wenn Spiele mit einem hohen Soloanteil einen Onlinezwang bekommen sollen, ist das schon echt ätzend. Dazu noch diverse unverständliche Entscheidungen, führt bei mir nur dazu, dass ich die Finger von D3 lasse. 

Leider hat Blizzard für mich den Bogen überspannt und wenn man nix unternimmt (nicht kaufen), dann macht das Schule (was id Software ja schon beweist) und die Hersteller machen alles was sie wollen, weil wir nicht äußerten, was uns nicht passt.


----------



## hastenichgesehn (11. August 2011)

Man sollte es mal aus der Sicht der Publisher und Entwickler betrachten. Dann wird einem klar, dass der gute Mann in allem Recht hat.

Wenn der Brecher Diablo den Durchbruch bringt und dadurch alle Käufer von Diablo 3 GEZWUNGEN werden ständig online zu sein, dann ist das doch wirklich Klasse. Natürlich nur für die Entwickler und Publisher. Können die doch sicher sein, dass sich die Mehrzahl der Melkkühe, äh tschudligung... Spielekäufer, also deren Kunden eben, sich an den Umstand gewöhnt haben, und von nun an akzeptiert haben, dass auch singleplayerspiele von nun an eine ständige Internetverbindung benötigen. Dann ist es doch für die viel einfacher, endlich das durch zu setzen, was ihnen schon lange vorschwebt. Nämlich die totale Kundenbindung und Kontrolle. Das ergibt ganz neue Möglichkeiten. Das hat nur Vorteile und praktisch keinerlei Nachteile - für die Publisher und Entwickler wohlgemerkt. 

Vorteile für Publisher und Entwickler:
- Man kann ein Produkt endlich unfertig auf den Markt bringen. Dank autopatch kann man ja jederzeit einen Patch nachreichen. Also endlich ist der Termindruck nur noch zweitrangig.
- Die Anzahl der Raubkopien wird geringer. Was die Zahl der verprellten Kunden locker wieder aufwiegt. 
- Man kann schöne neue Ideen entwickeln wie man noch mehr Geld aus seinen Melkkühen rauskitzelt. Zum Beispiel Werbung, oder neue Spielinhalte die dem Kunden auch aufgezwungen werden können. Oder eben Auktionshäuser für virtuelle Items. Was ist das geil, wenn man buchstäblich aus NICHTS Geld generieren kann.
- Außerdem, und das ist für Publisher sehr interessant. Man hat die kompletten Daten der Spieler. Nicht nur die ID-Codes der gekauften Spiele, sondern auch die Adresse. Jetzt kann man auch sehen wie oft, wann und wie lange jeder der Käufer das Spiel spielt. Das gibt ganz neue Möglichkeiten zukünftige Gewinne zu erwirtschaften.Das ist äüßerst wertvoll für die Marketingstrategen und die Unternehmensstrategie. Und dazu brauchen die jetzt nicht einmal mehr teure Marktanlysen bezahlen. Sie brauchen nur die Daten auswerten. Das ist Gold wert. Natürlich nicht virtuelles gold, sondern echtes.
- Die totale Kontrolle. Wenn einer meiner zahlenden Kunden mir nicht passt, wird er eben gebannt. Der wird danach schon brav sein. Zur not kann ich ihn bei allen Spielen die er gekauft hat sperren.
- Man kann noch mehr Spiele verkaufen. Denn nach ein- oder zwei Jahren kommt der Nachfolger auf den Markt. Jetzt endlich kann ich die Melkkühe dazu zwingen sich das neue Spiel zu kaufen, indem ich einfach den alten Server sperre, oder mit Lags versehe, so dass das Spiel praktisch unspielbar wird.
- Endlich ist dieser lästige Gebrauchtspielemarkt zerstört. Denn wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn die Melkkühe, die von uns Publishern, die ihnen gändigerweise (gegen ein viel zu geringes Entgelt) zur Verfügung gestellten Produkte, einfach weiterverkaufen nach dem sie sie durchgespielt haben. Geht ja mal garnicht. Aber das ist ja nun endgültig  vorbei.
- Die Halbwertzszeit der Spiele geht immer weiter runter. Sehr zum Vorteil der Entwickler. Können Sie doch viel öfter neue Spiele nachlegen. Die dann immer weniger Inhalt haben können. Schließlich können die ja nicht mehr weiter verkauft werden. Wer das Spiel durchgespielt hat, lechzt nach mehr. Das können wir ihm dann bieten. Natürlich gegen eine Leihgebühr. Kaufen kann unsere Produkte ja sowieso keiner mehr. Die Melkkühe können doch froh sein, wenn wir denen nach einem gewissen Zeitraum nicht sowieso das spielen verbieten in dem wir ihren Zugang sperren. Dann müssen sie das Spiel eben nochmal "kaufen". Was uns auch gleich noch neue Marketingstrategien aufzwingt... Wie wäre es denn mit einer Lizenz. Wie wäre es denn wenn wir die Idio..., äh Speielekäufer dazu zwingen nach einem Monat oder so eine Servernutzungsgebühr zu entrichten. Das gibt Schotter...endlich. Ist doch lästig das man ein Produkt an jeden Endverbraucher nur ein einziges Mal verkaufen kann. Damit ist nun endlich Schluss.

Nachteile für Publisher und Entwickler 
- unbekannt.

Vorteile für die Käufer: 
- unbekannt.

Nachteile für die Käufer:

- Sie MÜSSEN alle ihre Daten dem Publisher "anvertrauen".
- Sie müssen ständig online sein. Ohne Internet - kein Game.
- Sie können ihre Spiele nicht weiter verkaufen.
- Sie können ihr Spiel nicht mehr an Kumpels verleihen.
- Es sind nicht mehr die eigenen Spiele. Das sind sie zwar schon lange nicht mehr. Aber jetzt ist es offensichlich. Man hat jetzt auch nicht mehr das Gefühl ein Produkt zu kaufen.
- Sie sind vom Wohlwollen des Publishers abhängig. Man kann nicht mehr spielen wann man will, sondern nur dann wenn der gnädige Publisher es einem erlaubt.
- Der Kaufpreis ist nicht mehr als eine Leihgebühr. Das Spiel gehört vollständig dem Publisher. Der auch bestimmen kann wann und wie lange die Daten auf dem Datenträger gültig sind.
- Sie müssen unfertige Spiele in Kauf nehmen, gegen eine Leihgebühr die dem Kaufpreis früherer Vollspiele entspricht.
- Ihr Spielverhalten und Konsumverhalten wird genauestens aufgezeichnet und mit Namen und Adresse in Verbindung gebracht. Es werden sämtliche Datenschutzgesetze ausgehebelt, die Server können ja sonstwo stehen und der Käufer muss die Lizenzbedingungen akzeptieren, sonst kann er das Spiel nicht nutzen. Der gläserne Konsument. Ein Traum für jeden Maketingmanager.
- Sie müssen möglicherweise zukünftig weitere Entgelte zahlen um an gewisse Inhalte heran zu kommen oder um länger spielen zu können.
- Sie werden möglicherweise mit Werbung zugeballert. Wann immer es dem Publisher gefällt. Man hat ein neues Item gefunden. Schon blickt der hocherfreute Spieler auf ein Werbevideo eines Brauseherstellers. Er erfährt so, dass er länger und besser spielen kann, wenn er das Getränk zu sich nimmt das Flügel verleiht. Er kann es auch gleich mit einem Klick kaufen. Lieferung bis ins Haus, gegen Extragebühren versteht sich. Es wird mit einem Klick ausgeführt. Das Geld wird auch gleich von der Kreditkarte abgezogen. Man hat ja seine Daten dem Publisher anvertraut. Der hat in seiner 433-Seitigen AGB nicht verschwiegen, dass er auch für seine Werbepartner Geld abbuchen darf. Wie schön doch diese neue online-Welt für alle ist. Außer für den Spieler, der einfach nur sein neues Item nutzen wollte um dem Monster um die Ecke eins auf die Rübe zu zimmern. Jetzt bekommt er völlig überteurte Flügelbrause nach Hause geliefert, weil er einmal im Eifer des Gefechts zu viel geklickt hat.

So kann die schöne neue Spielewelt aussehen. Schön, oder? Wir sollten das alle unterstützen und Diablo 3 kaufen, damit endlich der Weg für alle Publisher frei wird. Dann sind wir die gläsernen Spieler die wir so gerne sein wollen. Endlich ständig mit unseren Lieblingspublishern verbandelt zu sein, was kann es schöneres geben?


----------



## TheChicky (11. August 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Frag doch mal viele Leute, die früher am PC gespielt haben und jetzt an der Konsole zocken, warum sie das tun?
> Da werden mit Sicherheit eine Menge dabei sein, die sagen werden: "Ich hab kein Bock auf diesen DRM Mist, will mich nicht ständig irgendwie registrieren, Communitys beitreten oder sonstwas."


 
Ähm, ich glaube die werden viel eher sagen "ich hab keinen Bock drauf, dauernd meinen PC für teures Geld aufrüsten zu müssen um die neuesten bugverseuchte Spiele an einem vergleichsweise kleinen Monitor ruckelfrei spielen zu können.." An dem was DU sagst werden sich im Facebook- und I-phone Zeitalter mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die wenigsten stören..

Onlinefeatures, Communities und permanente Internetverbindung werden mittelfristig sowieso auch für die Konsolen kommen, das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. D3 für die Konsole ist bereits geplant...


----------



## Frullo (11. August 2011)

Schöne neue Welt... Abgrenzung soll nicht mehr erlaubt sein, alle und alles ab ins Kollektiv...

Das kann doch langfristig nur schief gehen. Wir sind nicht umsonst Individuen. Scheusslich ist, dass so viele Endbenutzer diesen Trend auch noch mit Freuden mitmachen...

Aber vielleicht besteht ja noch Hoffnung: Wenn der Markt nur frei genug ist, dann wird die Nachfrage nach Abgeschiedenheit von einem entsprechenden Angebot beliefert...


----------



## TheChicky (11. August 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und das ist nicht nur hier, sondern in der gesamten Gesellschaft: Die Reichen denken sie könnten alles machen, über Recht und Unrecht entscheiden, die anderen (hier in dem Fall die Kunden) wie Sklaven halten und ihnen jegliche Rechte nehmen, nur um ihren Profit weiter zu steigern.
> 
> .



Meine Güte, es geht um ein Computerspiel. Ein triviales Unterhaltungsprodukt. Woanders sterben die Menschen am Wassermangel und Hungersnöten. Kauf es, oder lass es, aber mach nicht so ein völlig irrwitziges Drama draus.

Dauernd online sein und in den Foren rumposten und gleichzeitig wettern, weil man bei einem Computerspiel dauernd online sein muss ist sowieso total bescheuert...


----------



## reckonstar (11. August 2011)

hastenichgesehn schrieb:


> Man sollte es mal aus der Sicht der Publisher und Entwickler betrachten. Dann wird einem klar, dass der gute Mann in allem Recht hat.
> 
> Wenn der Brecher Diablo den Durchbruch bringt und dadurch alle Käufer von Diablo 3 GEZWUNGEN werden ständig online zu sein, dann ist das doch wirklich Klasse. Natürlich nur für die Entwickler und Publisher. Können die doch sicher sein, dass sich die Mehrzahl der Melkkühe, äh tschudligung... Spielekäufer, also deren Kunden eben, sich an den Umstand gewöhnt haben, und von nun an akzeptiert haben, dass auch singleplayerspiele von nun an eine ständige Internetverbindung benötigen. Dann ist es doch für die viel einfacher, endlich das durch zu setzen, was ihnen schon lange vorschwebt. Nämlich die totale Kundenbindung und Kontrolle. Das ergibt ganz neue Möglichkeiten. Das hat nur Vorteile und praktisch keinerlei Nachteile - für die Publisher und Entwickler wohlgemerkt.
> 
> ...



Echt Klasse! 

/Signed


----------



## Snakemutha (11. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Ähm, ich glaube die werden viel eher sagen "ich hab keinen Bock drauf, dauernd meinen PC für teures Geld aufrüsten zu müssen um die neuesten bugverseuchte Spiele an einem vergleichsweise kleinen Monitor ruckelfrei spielen zu können.." An dem was DU sagst werden sich im Facebook- und I-phone Zeitalter mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die wenigsten stören..
> 
> Onlinefeatures, Communities und permanente Internetverbindung werden mittelfristig sowieso auch für die Konsolen kommen, das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. D3 für die Konsole ist bereits geplant...


 
Stimmt, Bugs und Patches sind ja auch gekommen, 

Die Wortwahl von dem Willy ist ja mal dreist. Sie zeigt aber, dass die  wahre Intention, die Kontrolle des Spielemarktes ist. Wieso sonst sollte  eine Firma, die in der Regel nur Single-Player-Games macht, sich  darüber Gedanken machen. Hab irgendwo gelesen in Rage trifft man schon  nach fünf Minuten auf den ersten kostenpflichtigen DLC. Was mich an  solchen Typen wie Willy am meisten aufregt, das sie versuchen ihren  Kunden zu verarschen und zu belügen.Der Einfluss von Bethesda macht leider auch nicht vor Id-Software halt. Da erinnert man sich doch gerne an diesenlegendären  DLC mit der  Oblivion-Rüstung .........


----------



## Jens238 (11. August 2011)

Immatoll schrieb:


> Selten so viel Müll gelesen. Man merkt du hast meinen Beitrag nicht grlesen sondern lediglich etwas gegen Leute die nicht deiner Meinung sind, von denen sich hier kaum einer zu Wort meldet (aber bei den paar Contrarednern hierfühlste dich dann direkt in der Mehrheit bestaetigt). Diablo 3 ist nunmal aufs Battle.net ausgelegt und beherbergt somit sehr viele Anteile des Onlinespiels. Selbst wenn man alleine unterwegs ist, bleibt Diablo mit seinen vielen Onlinefeatures mehr ein Multiplayertitel und das ist einfach gut so.
> 
> Wenn man sich dagegen aufregen wuerde, dass ein Sologame ala Torchlight (P.S. Trotz des läppischn Anschaffungspreis gibt es mehr raubkopien als originale) nur Online Spielbar waere, so koennte ich die Aufregung nachvollziehen, aber halt nixht bei Diablo 3. Nahezu alle neusten Fakten beziehen sich auf Onlinefeatures und da ist es einfach nachvollziehbar dass es sich hier nahezu um ein Onlinespielorientiertes Game handelt.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du meinst...
Ich frage mich nur, ob Du hier schon mal was gelesen hast...Besonders die Aussagen vom Willits Witzbold.
Es geht mir auch nicht direkt um Diablo...Es geht hier ja um die Aussage das es besser wäre wenn alle Games allways on wären, und
das D3 das richtige Zugpferd wäre das den Leuten als toll zu verkaufen...Und das werden sie wohl leider schaffen, wie man an Dir sieht.

Wenn dies die Bedingungen sind Diablo zu spielen, muss man sich nicht fügen...Sterben "müssen" wir alle mal, aber ansonsten...
Aber wie schon eben gesagt....Verzicht gibt es ja heutzutage nicht mehr, es wird gekauft um jeden Preis.
Du gehörst zu der Sorte, die selbst Blut-, Urin-, Stuhl-, Haarprobe, Fingerabrdruck und Passbild abgeben würden um zu zocken.

Diese Gängeleien zerstören den PC-Markt, nichts anderes...


----------



## MrBigX (11. August 2011)

Immatoll schrieb:


> Warun sich hier alle so albern aufregen ist mir ein Rätsel.
> 
> Omg da kann ich wohl im Urlaub, in der Natur oder bei der Oma nicht mehr Diablo spielen. Wie schlimm das aber auch ist.


Ich kann zu Hause nicht mehr oder nur noch mit Einschränkungen spielen, das stört mich schon ein wenig.



Immatoll schrieb:


> Fände es eher traurig wenn ich an den besagten Orten nichts besseres zu tun hätte. Ich kann es teilweise nachvollziehen wenn sich Leute darüber aufregen die im ländlichen Bereich Wohnen, aber dass jedes Kiddie sich hier aufregen muss, da die P2PBörse wohl Diablofrei bleiben wird ist echt eine Lachnummer.


Nen mir ein Spiel das aufgrund des Kopierschutzes nicht in einer Tauschbörse aufgetaucht ist. Nur ein einziges. Du wirs keins finden.



Immatoll schrieb:


> In solchen Foren merkt man wieder dass die Leute echt meinen alles auf der Welt wäre gratis. Wenn der Publisher sagt, dass ein Spiel einen Onlinezwang hat, dann muss man sich damit arrangieren.


Man kanns auch einfach im Laden liegen lassen. Man kann als potentieller Kunde natürlich auch versuchen den Publisher über Kritik umzustimmen, ob es letztlich was bringt is ne andere Frage.



Immatoll schrieb:


> Ich kaufe auch kein Auto um mich anschliessend zu beschweren, dass ich den noch mit Benzin betanken muss oder ein PS3 Spiel und beschwere mich dass dieses dann nicht in der XBox läuft.


Äpfel und Birnen.



Immatoll schrieb:


> Viele sehen solche Maßnahmen immer als Kundenunfreundlich an und schädigend für den Markt aber ihr wisst dich genau dass es nicht so ist. Die hier Pöbelnde Gemeinschaft ist ein so geringer Bruchteil der gesamten Kundschaft. Sowas nennt man die "schweigende zufriedene Mehrheit".


Der Absatz hat nicht viel damit zu tun, ob die eine oder andere Maßnahme kundenunfreundlich ist. Oder würdest Du auch sagen, dass DRM, dass schonmal dafür sorgt, dass zahlende Kunden ihr erworbenes Produkt aufgrund irgendwelcher Mängel im DRM nicht nutzen können, kundenfreundlich ist?



Immatoll schrieb:


> Das Konzept mit dem Onlinezwang geht komischerweise bei einem anderen Blizzardspiel übrigens ganz gut auf. Besser als gut sogar. Oder wollen wir uns jetzt auch beschweren warum MMOs einen Onlinezwang besitzen? Denn so richtig von einem MMO ala Mythos unterscheidet sich Diablo nun auch nicht und hey es ist Free2Play (After buy).


D3 ist kein MMO.



Immatoll schrieb:


> Diese ganze Aufregung ist einfach nicht nachvollziehbar. Diablo 3 ist im Kern auf den Multiplayer und Onlinespass im Bnet ausgelegt.


Laut wem?.



Immatoll schrieb:


> Ich hin eher froh dass diese ganzen Features nicht noch zusätzlich etwas kosten, denn sie sind einfach vorbildlich.
> 
> Bei einem reinen Singleplayerspiel oder eines dass darauf ausgelegt ist könnte ich die Aufregung noch nachvollziehen, aber auf ein Diablo bzw. Blizzardtitel einfach nicht. Insbesondere ist diese gante Onlinezwanggeschichte schon Jahre bekannt. Warum erst jetzt aufregen und dasSpiel aus einer fiktiven Liste streiche.


Dass es in BNet KANN war bekannt, dass es in BNet MUSS nicht.
Ich war noch nie ein Freund von Onlinespielen, maximal noch Lans, aber die sind ja seit einiger Zeit auch so gut wie tot.
Bisher hatte Ich (und viele andere) aber immer sehr viel Spaß mit Blizzardtiteln im Siglepayer Modus, aber wenn das so weiter geht hat sich das ja jetzt auch erledigt.



Immatoll schrieb:


> Teilweise echt typisch deutsche Assi-Mentalitäten. Mich wundert es nicht warum das Land sich selbst hinrichtet.
> 
> U


Du bist auch nicht gerade ein leuchtendes Vorbild


----------



## MrBigX (11. August 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> 3) Wer weiß denn was von deinen Spielaktivitäten? Doch nur jemand, dem du deinen Charakter- und gegebenenfalls Servernamen auf die Nase bindest. Und wer weiß dann schon, daß sich hinter "HattoriHanzo452" Hans Müller aus der Kleiberstr.53 in Hamburg verbirgt?


Blizzard. Auch wenn ich denen jetzt nicht unterstellen will mit den Daten Schindluder zu treiben stellt sich mir doch die Frage ob die das unbedingt wissen müssen.


----------



## MrBigX (11. August 2011)

Immatoll schrieb:


> Selten so viel Müll gelesen. Man merkt du hast meinen Beitrag nicht grlesen sondern lediglich etwas gegen Leute die nicht deiner Meinung sind, von denen sich hier kaum einer zu Wort meldet (aber bei den paar Contrarednern hierfühlste dich dann direkt in der Mehrheit bestaetigt). Diablo 3 ist nunmal aufs Battle.net ausgelegt und beherbergt somit sehr viele Anteile des Onlinespiels. Selbst wenn man alleine unterwegs ist, bleibt Diablo mit seinen vielen Onlinefeatures mehr ein Multiplayertitel und das ist einfach gut so.
> 
> Wenn man sich dagegen aufregen wuerde, dass ein Sologame ala Torchlight (P.S. Trotz des läppischn Anschaffungspreis gibt es mehr raubkopien als originale) nur Online Spielbar waere, so koennte ich die Aufregung nachvollziehen, aber halt nixht bei Diablo 3. Nahezu alle neusten Fakten beziehen sich auf Onlinefeatures und da ist es einfach nachvollziehbar dass es sich hier nahezu um ein Onlinespielorientiertes Game handelt.
> 
> ...


Das beantworte ich jetzt einfach mal mit einem Zitat:


Immatoll schrieb:


> Selten so viel Müll gelesen.


----------



## MrBigX (11. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Ähm, ich glaube die werden viel eher sagen "ich hab keinen Bock drauf, dauernd meinen PC für teures Geld aufrüsten zu müssen um die neuesten bugverseuchte Spiele an einem vergleichsweise kleinen Monitor ruckelfrei spielen zu können.." An dem was DU sagst werden sich im Facebook- und I-phone Zeitalter mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die wenigsten stören..
> 
> Onlinefeatures, Communities und permanente Internetverbindung werden mittelfristig sowieso auch für die Konsolen kommen, das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. D3 für die Konsole ist bereits geplant...


Zu kleiner Monitor? Es gab schon länger 20-Zöller und so viel größer waren die Fernseher auch nicht. Zudem war die Auflösung eine Katastrophe, also einen Mehrwert hatte man von dem vielleicht 4 Zoll größeren Bild definitiv nicht.


----------



## MisterSmith (11. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Dauernd online sein und in den Foren rumposten und gleichzeitig wettern, weil man bei einem Computerspiel dauernd online sein muss ist sowieso total bescheuert...


 Wenn ich in Foren unterwegs bin habe ich keine Verbindungsabbrüche. Aber bei Spielen, und nein, es sind keine Raubkopien, alle neu gekauft.
Mittelfristig wird sich der permanente Onlineschutz auch bei Konsolenspielen durchsetzen? Bis jetzt hat es ja anscheinend überhaupt noch nicht mal mit der Einführung der Onlineaktivierung angefangen.
Und seit wann gibt es die auf dem PC? Seit fast *7 Jahren*...


----------



## Vordack (11. August 2011)

reckonstar schrieb:


> Echt Klasse!
> 
> /Signed


 
Ja stimmt, ein absolut neutrales, aufklärendes Statement daß jede Sichtweise berücksicht und sich unvoreingenommen mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt. 

Ach, zur Sicherheit, in diesem Text verbirgt sich ein wenig Ironie


----------



## darknessman (11. August 2011)

Immatoll schrieb:


> Warun sich hier alle so albern aufregen ist mir ein Rätsel.
> 
> Omg da kann ich wohl im Urlaub, in der Natur oder bei der Oma nicht mehr Diablo spielen. Wie schlimm das aber auch ist. Fände es eher traurig wenn ich an den besagten Orten nichts besseres zu tun hätte. Ich kann es teilweise nachvollziehen wenn sich Leute darüber aufregen die im ländlichen Bereich Wohnen, aber dass jedes Kiddie sich hier aufregen muss, da die P2PBörse wohl Diablofrei bleiben wird ist echt eine Lachnummer.


 
Und was ist mit meinem Beispiel des Fernfahrers, der auf dem Rastplatz steht und noch entspannt eine Runde zocken will, aber Pustekuchen, er steht in nem Funkloch, hat somit kein Netz und darf sein gekauftes Spiel nicht spielen


----------



## Worrel (11. August 2011)

hastenichgesehn schrieb:


> Nachteile für die Käufer:
> 
> - Sie MÜSSEN alle ihre Daten dem Publisher "anvertrauen".


Welche "alle" Daten denn?

Beispiel Steam: kennt meine EMail Adresse und meine Click & Buy Kontonummer. Sonst nix.

Und selbst wenn mal mehr verlangt wird, eben irgendeinen "Hans Wurst" eintragen, fertig.



> - Es sind nicht mehr die eigenen Spiele. Das sind sie zwar schon lange nicht mehr. Aber jetzt ist es offensichlich. Man hat jetzt auch nicht mehr das Gefühl ein Produkt zu kaufen.


Man hat noch nie ein Spiel gekauft, sondern immer nur die Nutzungslizenz.
Übrigens genauso wie bei Büchern, Filmen, Musik, ...

Wenn man wirklich die jeweiligen Artikel gekauft hätte, dürfte man Kopien davon herstellen und diese verkaufen und seinen Namen darauf schreiben.

Gekauft hat man lediglich den Datenträger, sprich:das Papier, die eigentliche CD ... - aber eben nicht die darauf enthaltenen Daten, Texte ...



> - Der Kaufpreis ist nicht mehr als eine Leihgebühr. Das Spiel gehört vollständig dem Publisher.


War, wie gesagt, schon immer so.



> - Ihr Spielverhalten und Konsumverhalten wird genauestens aufgezeichnet und mit Namen und Adresse in Verbindung gebracht.


Bei welchem Spiel MUSSTEST du denn deine Adresse eingeben? (Bankverbindungen mal ausgenommen)

- Sie werden möglicherweise mit Werbung zugeballert. Wann immer es dem Publisher gefällt. Man hat ein neues Item gefunden. Schon blickt der hocherfreute Spieler auf ein Werbevideo eines Brauseherstellers. Er erfährt so, dass er länger und besser spielen kann, wenn er das Getränk zu sich nimmt das Flügel verleiht. Er kann es auch gleich mit einem Klick kaufen. Lieferung bis ins Haus, gegen Extragebühren versteht sich. Es wird mit einem Klick ausgeführt. Das Geld wird auch gleich von der Kreditkarte abgezogen. Man hat ja seine Daten dem Publisher anvertraut. Der hat in seiner 433-Seitigen AGB nicht verschwiegen, dass er auch für seine Werbepartner Geld abbuchen darf. Wie schön doch diese neue online-Welt für alle ist. Außer für den Spieler, der einfach nur sein neues Item nutzen wollte um dem Monster um die Ecke eins auf die Rübe zu zimmern. Jetzt bekommt er völlig überteurte Flügelbrause nach Hause geliefert, weil er einmal im Eifer des Gefechts zu viel geklickt hat.[/quote]
1. Wieso sollte ein x-beliebiger Spielehersteller meine Kreditkartennummer haben? Bei MMOs oder Spielen  mit ingame Shop macht das ja noch Sinn, aber beispielsweise bei einem Duke Nukem Forever?
2. Wer will denn tatsächlich ein Spiel spielen, das einem derart penetrant mit Werbung den Spielfluß kaputtmacht? 
3. Wenn du die RedBull Dose nicht haben wolltest, fällt das unter "Irrtum" und du kannst vom Kauf zurücktreten. Zusätzlich gilt in DE immer noch das Fernabsatzgesetz, dh. daß man innerhalb 14 Tage ohne Grundangabe die Ware wieder zurückschicken kann und das Geld zurückbekommt.
4. Wenn du AGBs - egal, wie lang die sind - ungelesen akzeptierst, dann bist du im Falle des Falles wirklich selber schuld. Allerdings dürfen dort auch nicht Sachen drin stehen, die man nicht erwarten würde.


----------



## TheChicky (11. August 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn ich in Foren unterwegs bin habe ich keine Verbindungsabbrüche. Aber bei Spielen, und nein, es sind keine Raubkopien, alle neu gekauft.
> Mittelfristig wird sich der permanente Onlineschutz auch bei Konsolenspielen durchsetzen? Bis jetzt hat es ja anscheinend überhaupt noch nicht mal mit der Einführung der Onlineaktivierung angefangen.
> Und seit wann gibt es die auf dem PC? Seit fast *7 Jahren*...


 
Ich habe ja nicht "permanenter Onlineschutz" sondern Onlineverbindung geschrieben. Bei Konsolen ist ein "Onlineschutz" bisher noch nicht unbedingt nötig, da die Raubkopierzahlen noch(!) vergleichsweise gering sind. Multiplayerspiele, die ne permanente Onlineverbindung brauchen wird es sicher bald geben, wie gesagt spätestens wenn D3 auf Konsolen erscheint


----------



## TheChicky (11. August 2011)

darknessman schrieb:


> Und was ist mit meinem Beispiel des Fernfahrers, der auf dem Rastplatz steht und noch entspannt eine Runde zocken will, aber Pustekuchen, er steht in nem Funkloch, hat somit kein Netz und darf sein gekauftes Spiel nicht spielen


 
Glaub mir, ein Fernfahrer hat besseres und sinnvolleres zu tun, als seine dringend nötige Ruhepause mit Computerspielen zu vergeuden.


----------



## hastenichgesehn (11. August 2011)

@ worrel: Ich war der Meinung, dass es jedem auffallen würde, dass mein Beschreibung eine hypotetische und übertriebene Darstellung dessen sein sollte, wohin die Reise gehen könnte. 

Das mir Bücher nicht gehören, die ich kaufe ist außerdem totaler Unsinn. Die Bücher gehören mir, wenn ich sie kaufe. Der Inhalt ist geistiger Eigentum der Autoren, bzw. deren Verlagsgesellschaften. Der Vorteil bei einem Buch ist, dass ich es lesen kann wann immer ich will. Ich brauche kein online-Verbindung. So ist es auch bei DVD's. Mittelerweile kann ich sogar meine geladenen, und gekauften MP3's wieder kopieren und auf allen Geräten einsetzen, die ich zur Verfügung habe. Das war mal ganz anders, da durfte man seine gekaufte CD dank vorhandenem Kopierschutz nicht einmal in MP3s wandeln ohne sich strafbar zu machen. Teilweise konnte man diese CD's nicht einmal in jedem Gerät abspielen, obwohl sie das Compact-Disc-Logo drauf hatten. Ich habe damals meine letzte CD gekauft. Ich habe den Mist einfach nicht mit gemacht. Ich war nicht alleine. Es gabe viele die das nicht akzeptieren wollten. Die Musikindustrie ist damit gehörig auf dem Bauch gelandet. Jetzt kann man wieder Musik kaufen und kann auch unbeschränkt darüber verfügen, solange man sie nicht illegal vervielfältigt um damit Profit zu machen. Das kann ich akzeptieren und mir wieder Musik kaufen und mache das auch. 

Bei Games kotzt mich das Verhalten der Publisher schon lange an. Da waren die immer schlimmer werdenden Kopierschutzprogramme die ich mit installieren musste. Dann gab es die Installationsbeschränkungen. Schließlich die online-Aktivierungen. Das alles konnte ich noch schlucken und hinnehmen. Aber das ich jetzt mein singleplayer-Spiele nicht nur online aktivieren muss, sondern es auch noch einer ständigen Internetverbindung bedarf ist die eine Kröte zu viel, die ich nicht zu schlucken bereit bin. Das bedeutet für mich, dass ich D3 genausowenig kaufen werde wie jedes andere Spiel mit online-Zwang. Es ist einfach eine Grenze erreicht die ich den Publishern nicht mehr durchgehen lasse. 

Mein Geld jedenfalls können die sich abschminken. Ich weiß, dass ich damit nichts bewirken werde da es immer noch genug Junkies gibt die das mitmachen werden. Aber man sollte sich der Konsequenzen bewusst sein, und sich vor Augen führen was das für unser aller Lieblingshobby in Zukunft bedeuten könnte. Denn der Schritt zu den von mir beschriebenen Werbeeinbledungen ist ein logischer. Und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Jetzt schreibst Du noch, dass sich so etwas keiner spielen würde. Warte mal ein paar Jahre ab, dann gibt es keine Alternative mehr. Dann heißt es friß oder stirb. Denn es wird auch dann genug Leute geben die sich das gerne bieten lassen. Für so ein geiles Game wie Diablo 5. Und das ist doch von Blizzard, denen kann man absolut vertrauen.... Ich lese es jetzt schon: Dann heißt es... "Was jault ihr hier alle rum, ihr braucht es ja nicht zu kaufen. Ich werde trotzdem meinen Spass haben, die paar Werbeeinblendungen. Der Publisher will das eben so haben. Und es ist doch ein tolles Feature. Da brauche ich nur noch einmal zu klicken und schon kriege ich meine Pizza nach Hause. Ist doch klasse. Und wenn dadurch verhindert wird, dass ich noch mehr für mein game bezahlen muss. Der Publisher muss ja auch die Server betreiben. Das ist teuer. Die kleinen Werbeeinblendungen stören mich überhaupt nicht, und ihr seid alles Heulsusen..." JA. So wird es wahrscheinlich kommen.

Hast Du Dir tatsächlich die EULAs Deiner Games komplett reingezogen bevor Du ein Game installiert hast? Kompliment vor Deiner Geduld und Tugend. 

Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, wenn man auch bei der Aktivierung eines Games nicht alle Daten eingeben muss (jedenfalls noch nicht!!!), dann wird es spätestens dann der Fall sein, wenn man sich sein erstes DLC lädt. Schnell ist es passiert und die Daten sind fest gespeichert. Wie zum Beipiel bei Steam. Dann noch eine kleine Einverständniserklärung,0 die viele nicht lesen werden weil in einem elendig langen Text verborgen, und schon darf der vertrauenswürdige Publisher Geld für Dritte von Deiner Kreditkarte ziehen. Soweit hergeholt ist das nun wirklich nicht.

Und das mit den Leihgebühren? Nein. Ich bezahle keine Leihgebühren wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe. Ich bezahle, so viel ich weiß Nutzungsrechte (aber ich bin kein Rechtsexperte) und die sind normalerweise unbegrenzt gültig. Aber wie lange noch? Wenn der Publisher mich banned sind meine Rechte verwirkt, dann gucke ich in die Röhre. Wenn es bei einem Multiplayer passiert, dann ist das eine Sache. Wenn ich aber dann nicht mal mehr den von mir bezahlten Singleplayer-Part nutzen kann ist das ein tiefer Einschnitt in meim Nutzungsrecht. Wie gesagt, für mich ist das eine Schritt in die falsche Richtung. Außerdem ist auch das nur noch ein Frage der Zeit. Dann kauft man sich ein Nutzungsrecht für eine bestimmte Dauer. Nach 20 Stunden Gaming muss auch gut sein. Dann darfste für Zusatzzeit abdrücken. Einfach durch Mausklick. Deine Kreditkartendaten sind ja praktischerweise schon hinterlegt. Wer das jetzt hinnimmt, der wird schon bald die nächste Kröte zu schlucken bekommen. Es geht letztendlich um Gewinne für die Spielehersteller. Und wenn wir als Konsumentan akzeptieren, dass die uns jeden Scheiß als neues Festure verkaufen können, dann werden die das auch machen. Echte neue Features, gerne. Auch DLC'S sind in Ordnung, wenn ich echte Spielinhalte dafür bekomme. Aber ein online-Zwang für singleplayer-Spiele ist nicht tolerierbar. Und wenn sich jetzt einige Blizzard-Junkies auf den Schlipps getreten fühlen. Das ist meine Meinung und jeder darf gern eine andere haben.


----------



## MisterSmith (11. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nicht "permanenter Onlineschutz" sondern Onlineverbindung geschrieben. Bei Konsolen ist ein "Onlineschutz" bisher noch nicht unbedingt nötig, da die Raubkopierzahlen noch(!) vergleichsweise gering sind. Multiplayerspiele, die ne permanente Onlineverbindung brauchen wird es sicher bald geben, wie gesagt spätestens wenn D3 auf Konsolen erscheint


Da halte ich es eher für wahrscheinlicher, das Diablo 3 gar nicht erst für die Konsolen erscheint. Aber ist für mich auch nicht so relevant, ich würde dann sowieso eher andere Genres bevorzugen, wo bei mir nicht das Gefühl auf käme, nach einer Maus greifen zu wollen.


----------



## Jens238 (11. August 2011)

hastenichgesehn schrieb:


> @ worrel: Ich war der Meinung, dass es jedem auffallen würde, dass mein Beschreibung eine hypotetische und übertriebene Darstellung dessen sein sollte, wohin die Reise gehen könnte.
> 
> Das mir Bücher nicht gehören, die ich kaufe ist außerdem totaler Unsinn. Die Bücher gehören mir, wenn ich sie kaufe. Der Inhalt ist geistiger Eigentum der Autoren, bzw. deren Verlagsgesellschaften. Der Vorteil bei einem Buch ist, dass ich es lesen kann wann immer ich will. Ich brauche kein online-Verbindung. So ist es auch bei DVD's. Mittelerweile kann ich sogar meine geladenen, und gekauften MP3's wieder kopieren und auf allen Geräten einsetzen, die ich zur Verfügung habe. Das war mal ganz anders, da durfte man seine gekaufte CD dank vorhandenem Kopierschutz nicht einmal in MP3s wandeln ohne sich strafbar zu machen. Teilweise konnte man diese CD's nicht einmal in jedem Gerät abspielen, obwohl sie das Compact-Disc-Logo drauf hatten. Ich habe damals meine letzte CD gekauft. Ich habe den Mist einfach nicht mit gemacht. Ich war nicht alleine. Es gabe viele die das nicht akzeptieren wollten. Die Musikindustrie ist damit gehörig auf dem Bauch gelandet. Jetzt kann man wieder Musik kaufen und kann auch unbeschränkt darüber verfügen, solange man sie nicht illegal vervielfältigt um damit Profit zu machen. Das kann ich akzeptieren und mir wieder Musik kaufen und mache das auch.
> 
> ...



Das unterschreib ich mal so...schön geschrieben...


----------



## Worrel (11. August 2011)

hastenichgesehn schrieb:


> Das mir Bücher nicht gehören, die ich kaufe ist außerdem totaler Unsinn. Die Bücher gehören mir, wenn ich sie kaufe. Der Inhalt ist geistiger Eigentum der Autoren, bzw. deren Verlagsgesellschaften.


Aber genau dadurch gehört dir doch eben der eigentliche Inhalt des Buches NICHT. sondern nur der "Datenträger" Papier + Einband.

Genau wie bei Spielen auch: Du darfst zB den Datenträger DVD einschmelzen und keiner wird dich wegen Sachbeschädigung drankriegen, wei lder Datenträger eben dir gehört. Wenn du hingegen mit den Daten auf der DVD Unsinn anstellst ...



> Teilweise konnte man diese CD's nicht einmal in jedem Gerät abspielen, obwohl sie das Compact-Disc-Logo drauf hatten.


Das habe ich trotz kontinuierlichem CD Kaufen lediglich bei einer einzigen CD ( von 1000+). 



> ... der Schritt zu den von mir beschriebenen Werbeeinbledungen ist ein logischer.


Ingame Werbung à la Prototype ist ja noch vertretbar (New York; Werbeplakate), aber in D3 wäre sowas in der von dir beschriebenen Form einfach nur Spielspaßkiller - machbar wäre allenfalls eine kleine Werbefläche im Inventarscreen - aber selbst dabei würde Blizzard Kunden verlieren.



> Warte mal ein paar Jahre ab, dann gibt es keine Alternative mehr. Dann heißt es friß oder stirb. Denn es wird auch dann genug Leute geben die sich das gerne bieten lassen. Für so ein geiles Game wie Diablo 5. Und das ist doch von Blizzard, denen kann man absolut vertrauen....


Gerade deshalb wird es ja eben doch Alternativen geben. Weil Blizzard mit Diablo 5 sich sowas leisten könnten.

Aber ein "noname" Produkt einer "noname" Firma Ist ja auch schon gefloppt, weil man versucht hat, für eine monatliche Gebühr ein Premium Modell anzubieten. Selbst, wenn man dabei ehemalige Blizzard Mitarbeiter im Boot hat.



> Hast Du Dir tatsächlich die EULAs Deiner Games komplett reingezogen bevor Du ein Game installiert hast?


Komplett? Nö. Alle? Nö. 
Aber ich hab mal welche quergelesen, und daher kann ich recht gut abschätzen, was da drin steht.



> Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, wenn man auch bei der Aktivierung eines Games nicht alle Daten eingeben muss (jedenfalls noch nicht!!!), dann wird es spätestens dann der Fall sein, wenn man sich sein erstes DLC lädt.


Hm? Ich hab ca 10 DLCs, mußte aber bei keinem irgendwelche Zusatzangaben machen ...



> Schnell ist es passiert und die Daten sind fest gespeichert. Wie zum Beispiel bei Steam. Dann noch eine kleine Einverständniserklärung,0 die viele nicht lesen werden weil in einem elendig langen Text verborgen, und schon darf der vertrauenswürdige Publisher Geld für Dritte von Deiner Kreditkarte ziehen. Soweit hergeholt ist das nun wirklich nicht.


Was nichts daran ändert, daß du aus dem Kaufvertrag über die Irrtumsklausel rauskommen kannst.



> Und das mit den Leihgebühren? Nein. Ich bezahle keine Leihgebühren wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe. Ich bezahle, so viel ich weiß Nutzungsrechte (aber ich bin kein Rechtsexperte) und die sind normalerweise unbegrenzt gültig.


Ich bezog mich mit "Das war schon immer so auf die zweite Hälfte des Zitats: "Das Spiel gehört vollständig dem Publisher."
Und Nutzungsgebühren laufen solange, wie die beiden Vertragsparteien sich geeinigt haben.

Im Schwimmbad zB stundenweise, in der Bücherei tageweise, bei MMOs monatsweise und wenn nichts weiter vereinbart wurde, würde ich "lebenslang" erwarten - was sich auf das Leben des Kunden und der Firma bezieht.



> Wenn ich aber dann nicht mal mehr den von mir bezahlten Singleplayer-Part nutzen kann ist das ein tiefer Einschnitt in meim Nutzungsrecht.


Nein, ist es nicht, weil du bei der Installation dann den Nutzungsbedingungen zugestimmt hast, in denen bestimmt auch ein Passus bezüglich des Endes enthalten ist.



> Außerdem ist auch das nur noch ein Frage der Zeit. Dann kauft man sich ein Nutzungsrecht für eine bestimmte Dauer. Nach 20 Stunden Gaming muss auch gut sein. Dann darfste für Zusatzzeit abdrücken.


siehe MMOs; Freimonat



> Aber ein online-Zwang für singleplayer-Spiele ist nicht tolerierbar. Und wenn sich jetzt einige Blizzard-Junkies auf den Schlipps getreten fühlen.


Bloß ist gerade D3 ein äußerst MP orientiertes Spiel ...


----------



## hastenichgesehn (11. August 2011)

Ich rede hier von Singleplayer. Und Diablo 3 wäre für mich ein singleplayer-game weil mich der Multiplayer-Part Null interessiert. Es hat eine Singleplayer-Kampagne. Es ist einfach kein MMO. Sonst wäre es für mich sowieso uninteressant. Mir geht es auch nicht nur um Diablo 3. Wenn Anno 2070 mit dem UBI-Launcher auf den Markt kommt, werde ich es auch nicht kaufen. Und bei Mass Effect 3. Ich befürchte gerade das Schlimmste, denn ein Multiplayer-Part wurde gerüchteweise angekündigt. Das riecht nach einer guten Gelegenheit auch neue Features mit einem online-Zwang zu verbinden. EA traut man das doch eigentlich als allererstes zu. 

Es ändert nichts daran. Das Buch gehört mir, und den Inhalt kann ich soviel konsumieren wie ich will. Bei Spielen ist das eben mehr und mehr nicht so. Mein Buch kann ich auch verkaufen, wenn ich das will. Das kann man noch von Eigentum sprechen. Schließlich kann der Verleger nicht nach einem Jahr sagen: "Ätsch, deine Nutzungsdauer ist abgelaufen und ich lasse den Text jetzt verschwinden". Bei den Computerspielen mit online-Zwang geht das sehr wohl. Zwar ist dein Datenträger nach wie vor beschrieben, das nützt dir aber einen Scheiß wenn du dich nicht am Server anmelden kannst. Spiel unbrauchbar. 60€ Euro fürn Eimer. Mein Buch bleibt mir erhalten.

Das ist im Grunde das gleiche Spielchen wie es bei den Musik-CD's auch schon war. Da kaufe ich mir eine CD und darf sie nur auf bestimmten Geräten abspielen. Eine Nutzung auf einem MP3-Player war nicht gestattet oder nur unter strengen Restriktionen. DRM heißt das Zauberwort mit dem sich die Musikindustrie wieder maximalen Gewinn bei geringstmöglichem Aufwand abholen wollte. Den ganzen Schwachsinn kenne ich schon. 

Noch mal zu dem Beispiel mit den Werbeinblendungen. Klar würde Blizzard Kunden verlieren. Das werden sie jetzt auch, dank Auktionshaus und Online-Zwang. Nur interessiert es sie nicht die Bohne, solange die Zahlem am Ende trotzdem stimmen. Es rechnet sich ganz einfach. Da gibt es eben Leute die massenweise Items verkaufen. Bei jedem Verkauf verdient Blizzard mit. Das erschreckende ist, dass es dabei nicht um Werte geht, sondern nur um virtuelle Items. Ist doch ein geile Sache, wenn man tatsächlich aus Nichts Geldwerte schaffen kann, und zwar echte Werte. So wird es mit Werbeeinblendungen auch sein. Auf der Einen Seite verliert man einige Kunden, auf der anderen generiert man ordentlich Zusatzeinnahmen über die  Werbepartner. 

Außerdem ist das ja auch jetzt noich nicht angesagt. Immer schön der Reihe nach. Zunächst werden neue Features verkauft, wie zum Beipiel online-Zwang und Auktionshaus. Wenn sich die Wellen gelegt haben, und keiner kann mir erzählen dass Blizzard tatsächlich von der Kritik überrascht war, dann kann man so langsam die nächste Hürde zu mehr Profit nehmen.

Es geht einem Publisher wie Blizzard doch auch nicht darum, möglichst viel tolle Spiele zu verkaufen. Es geht nur um maximalen Gewinn bei geringstmöglichen Aufwand. WOW ist ne Goldgrube. Um Diablo 3 wird ein Riesenhype gemacht. Eine gute Möglichkeit auch unpopuläre Massnahmen durchzusetzen. Wo Ubisoft es noch relativ schwer hatte, ist es bei Diablo 3 ganz einfach. Die sind sich ganz einfach sicher, dass genug Leute bleiben, die das Spiel kaufen, egal was kommt. Und wenn es ein Diablo x dann eben nur mit einer bestimmten maximalen Nutzungsdauer gibt, dann wird das trotzdem von genug Leuten gekauft werden. Ist eben so. Kann sein, dass sie den Bogen irgendwann überspannen und tatsächlich nur noch wenig verkaufen. Dann werden sie auch ganz schnell umdenken. Aber die Leute sind vergesslich. Es gibt neue Generationen, die an den online-Zwang gewöhnt sind. Die werden für ein geiles Spiel auch dann weiter Einschränkungen in Kauf nehmen. So ist es doch jetzt auch. Das Spiel wird ein Kassenschlager. Online-Zwang hin oder her. Mittlerweile bedaure ich es garnicht mehr, dass ich Diablo 3 nicht spielen kann. Das erschreckende ist, das dadurch der Weg geebnet wird. Andere werden auf den Zug aufspringen. Für die Publisher kann es doch nichts schöneres geben.

Achso, die DLC's. Na klar. Du musst die ja irgendwie bezahlen. Also musst du deine Daten eingeben. Eben auch Deine Kreditkartendaten, wenn es keine alternativen Zahlunsgmöglichkeiten gibt. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass die mal irgendwo gespeichert wurden. Einfach so. Beim nächsten mal brauchte ich nichts mehr eingeben. Nur noch bestätigen. Ein Mausklick. Und es war garnicht so einfach die Daten da raus zu bekommen.


----------



## darknessman (12. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Glaub mir, ein Fernfahrer hat besseres und sinnvolleres zu tun, als seine dringend nötige Ruhepause mit Computerspielen zu vergeuden.


 
Dann sag mir doch mal bitte, was ein Fernfahrer der irgendwo in der Pampa auf einem Rastplatz steht besseres oder sinnvolleres zu tun haben sollte.

Nur um eines klarzustellen, ich rede hier von der Tagesruhezeit, also dem "Feierabend" des Fahrers.


----------



## Worrel (12. August 2011)

hastenichgesehn schrieb:


> Ich rede hier von Singleplayer. Und Diablo 3 wäre für mich ein singleplayer-game weil mich der Multiplayer-Part Null interessiert.


Natürlich kannst du dich nur für den Singleplayer Part von Left 4 Dead oder Unreal Tournament interessieren - ändert aber nichts daran, daß es stark MP orientierte Titel sind und dementsprechende Features und AntiCheat Massnahmen sinnvoll sind.




> Es ändert nichts daran. Das Buch gehört mir,


Mein Reden: Buch gehört dem Käufer. Inhalt aber nicht. Du darfst also nicht öffentlich das ganze Buch vorlesen, sondern müßtest dir dafür erst entsprechende Rechte lizensieren.



> und den Inhalt kann ich soviel konsumieren wie ich will.


Das hat aber nichts mit deinen Rechten am Buch, sondern mit den praktischen Möglichkeiten des Formates "Buch" zu tun.
Es ist halt rein technisch nicht möglich, die Nutzungsdauer und den -Ort eines Buches einzuschränken.
Bei E-Book Readern hingegen gibt es das Potential dafür.



> Mein Buch kann ich auch verkaufen, wenn ich das will. Das kann man noch von Eigentum sprechen.


Mit deinem Eigentum kannst du machen, was du willst. Das trifft auf das Buch, die CD und die DVD gleichermassen zu. 

Die Daten darin sind allerdings nicht dein Eigentum, sondern nur in deinem Besitz. Es ist dir lediglich erlaubt, diese privat zu konsumieren und daraus zu zitieren.

Daß man bei binären Daten diese leichter kopieren oder eben leichter technische Maßnahmen integrieren kann, die dies verhindern sollen, ändert nichts an deinen Rechten - mit Ausnahme des Wiederverkaufsrechtes.



> Schließlich kann der Verleger nicht nach einem Jahr sagen: "Ätsch, deine Nutzungsdauer ist abgelaufen und ich lasse den Text jetzt verschwinden".


Das ist aber ein technischer Unterschied, kein rechtlicher.



> Noch mal zu dem Beispiel mit den Werbeinblendungen. Klar würde Blizzard Kunden verlieren. Das werden sie jetzt auch, dank Auktionshaus und Online-Zwang.


Diese "Features" machen aber Sinn, sie lassen sich begründen - wieso man aber beim Looten eines Items unbedingt mit Werbung aus dem Spielfluß gerissen werden soll, dafür gibt es keine sinnvolle Begründung. Daher kann man dem potentiellen Kunden eine solche Werbung schlechter "verkaufen".



> Es geht einem Publisher wie Blizzard doch auch nicht darum, möglichst viel tolle Spiele zu verkaufen. Es geht nur um maximalen Gewinn bei geringstmöglichen Aufwand.


Natürlich geht es Blizzard, wie jeder anderen Firma, auch darum, Geld zu verdienen. Ob dieses Ziel ihnen (wem genau?) jedoch das wichtigste ist, kann keiner von uns beurteilen. 



> Und wenn es ein Diablo x dann eben nur mit einer bestimmten maximalen Nutzungsdauer gibt,


... dann nennen sie das einfach MMO.



> Achso, die DLC's. Na klar. Du musst die ja irgendwie bezahlen. Also musst du deine Daten eingeben. Eben auch Deine Kreditkartendaten,


Ich habe gar keine Kreditkarte.
Bei Mass Effect 2 kann man zB Biowarepunkte bei Amazon kaufen und den DLC gegen diese Punkte und Angabe der E-Mail Adresse herunterladen.Die Felder für Name & Co sind bei meinem Bioware Profil jedenfalls leer.

Bei Steam, welches lediglich meine E-Mail Adresse kennt, zahle ich mit Click & Buy. dh: Valve kennt noch meine C&B Nummer. Punkt.


----------



## hastenichgesehn (12. August 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du dich nur für den Singleplayer Part von Left 4 Dead oder Unreal Tournament interessieren - ändert aber nichts daran, daß es stark MP orientierte Titel sind und dementsprechende Features und AntiCheat Massnahmen sinnvoll sind.
> 
> Genau, das was Blizzard als Begründung angibt. Aber was interessieren mich cheater in meiner Singleplayer-Kampagne? Und es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass deswegen die singleplayer-Kampagne ständig online sein muss. Es ist und bleibt eine Kopierschutzmassnahme. Wenn Du das als Feature siehst, bitteschön. Ich sehe es als das was es ist. Eine  Möglichkeit die unbeliebte Kopierschutzmassnahme als neuartiges Feature zu verkaufen. Und weil es von Blizzard ist, ist es toll. Fast jedes Game hat heutzutage einen MP-Teil. Das heißt man kann quasi immer den online-Zwang als Feature verkaufen. Und wenn es nur darum geht, dass Du mit deinen Erfolgen prahlen kannst. Tolles Feature. Ich würde das an deren Stelle auch nicht als Kopierschutzmassnahme anpreisen. Denn dann wäre ihnen der Zorn sicher. Zumal die immer behauptet haben, dass DRM scheiße ist. Also was macht man, um unbeliebte Massnahmen zu rechtfertigen? Man benennt es als neuartiges Feature, begründet es mit ein paar Floskeln, und schon ist das alles nicht mehr so schlimm. Und siehe da, es gibt genug Fanboys die diese Massnahme vehement verteidigen und für Blizzard in die Bresche springen und das alles sogar noch bejubeln. Ich weiß garnicht warum. Sollen Sie doch das Spiel kaufen, wenn es kein Problem für sie ist. Ich jedenfalls ziehe hier meine Grenze und mache darauf aufmerksam warum. Außerdem sind mir die Spiel von Blizzard sowieso zu teuer. Die Schmerzgrenze für ein Spiel liegt bei 50€. Alles was darüberliegt, kaufe ich aus Prinzip nicht. Erst recht nicht mit einem online-Zwang.
> 
> ...


 
Gut gemacht. Bleib dabei... solange es noch geht


----------



## Worrel (12. August 2011)

> > Natürlich kannst du dich nur für den Singleplayer Part von Left 4 Dead oder Unreal Tournament interessieren - ändert aber nichts daran, daß es stark MP orientierte Titel sind und dementsprechende Features und AntiCheat Massnahmen sinnvoll sind.
> 
> 
> Genau, das was Blizzard als Begründung angibt. Aber was interessieren mich cheater in meiner Singleplayer-Kampagne? Und es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass deswegen die singleplayer-Kampagne ständig online sein muss.


Ich versuch's trotzdem mal. 

Vorausgesetzt, es ist wie bei Diablo 2 - nämlich, daß man im offenen BattleNet Items tauschen kann, die man offline erspielt hat, dann ist eine ständige Internetverbindung nötig, damit sichergestellt werden kann, daß bei der Itemerstellung nicht zu unlauteren Mitteln gegriffen wird. Schließlich soll ja nicht irgendwer mit einem Itemgenerator offline Unmengen Items erstellen und sich damit eine goldene Nase verdienen können.

"Feature" ist hierauf bezogen sicherlich nicht das richtige Wort - "notwendige Maßnahme" trifft's besser. Es ist nicht toll, aber, wenn man ein Echtgeld AH ins Spiel integriert, eine logische Schlußfolgerung.



> Fast jedes Game hat heutzutage einen MP-Teil. Das heißt man kann quasi immer den online-Zwang als Feature verkaufen.


Nicht jeder 08/15 MP Modus deklariert ein Spiel zu einem MP Spiel. Wenn man aber sieht, daß der Vorgänger 11 Jahre später immer noch online gespielt wird, kann man durchaus von einem MP Titel sprechen.




> Und wenn es nur darum geht, dass Du mit deinen Erfolgen prahlen kannst. Tolles Feature.


Hast du dich schon mal mit Erfolgen spielerisch auseinandergesetzt?
Gut, Erfolge wie "hat das erste Kapitel geschafft" oder sogar "hat das Spiel gekauft" (ja das gibt es sinngemäß tatsächlich) sind nicht der Rede wert. Aber einige sind herausfordernd oder interessant zu spielen - zum Beispiel, wenn man nur eine bestimmte Taktik/Waffe/Strategie nutzen darf, um den Level zu beenden und dadurch einen anderen Weg zum Ziel finden muß. Solche Erfolge erspiele ich mir gerne.




> Außerdem sind mir die Spiel von Blizzard sowieso zu teuer. Die Schmerzgrenze für ein Spiel liegt bei 50€.


Starcraft 2 war billiger. Die Spiele davor auch, wenn man entsprechende Release Angebote nutzte.




> > Das hat aber nichts mit deinen Rechten am Buch, sondern mit den praktischen Möglichkeiten des Formates "Buch" zu tun.
> > Es ist halt rein technisch nicht möglich, die Nutzungsdauer und den -Ort eines Buches einzuschränken.
> > Bei E-Book Readern hingegen gibt es das Potential dafür.
> 
> ...


Wer sagt denn, daß das besser wäre?



> > Mit deinem Eigentum kannst du machen, was du willst. Das trifft auf das Buch, die CD und die DVD gleichermassen zu.
> > Die Daten darin sind allerdings nicht dein Eigentum, sondern nur in deinem Besitz.
> 
> 
> Ja, genau. So ist es.


Ich hab das nur so deutlich geschrieben, weil du weiter oben was geschrieben hattest, das sich so anhörte, als ob das was umwerfend Neues sei, daß man plötzlich nur noch Nutzungsrechte erwirbt. Ist aber schon seit dem 18. Jahrhundert so.



> Ich bin der Konsument und will einfach nur konsumieren, also spielen. Das ging auch immer problemlos ohne Internetzugang. Jetzt eben nicht mehr. Dabei ist es technisch nicht erforderlich für ein singleplayerspiel ständig im Internet zu hängen. Was genau habe ich davon? Es bringt nur Vorteile für die Publisher und für mich nur Nachteile.


Es bringt für dich einen Nachteil, weil du quasi das halbe Spiel nicht nutzt. Für MP Spieler ist es eine notwendige Maßnahme, weil man sonst nicht sicher sein kann, daß man eingekaufte Items behalten kann, da diese eventuell unrechtmäßig erstellt worden sind.
Für Blizzard ist es notwendig, da durch die Echtgeld Bezahlung dadurch Gesetzesverstöße auftreten könnten.



> > Diese "Features" machen aber Sinn, sie lassen sich begründen - wieso man aber beim Looten eines Items unbedingt mit Werbung aus dem Spielfluß gerissen werden soll, dafür gibt es keine sinnvolle Begründung. Daher kann man dem potentiellen Kunden eine solche Werbung schlechter "verkaufen".
> 
> 
> Ist klar. Begründen kann ich auch Werbung. Das geht ganz einfach. Es ist eben erforderlich um den Preis zu halten.


Das ist eine Begründung für Werbung generell. Die aber spätestens seit Ankündigung des Echtgeld AHs, an dem Blizzard mitverdient, nicht mehr zieht.
Es gibt keinen einzigen Grund, warum mein Spielfluß unterbrochen werden sollte.




> Außerdem kannst Du Dir bei jedem Einkauf bei einem Werbepartner neue tolle Items freischalten.


Das kann man genausogut außerhalb des Spieles veranstalten. Wie zB bei dem WoW Card Trading Game, welches Items in WoW freischalten kann.
Da stehen dann irgendwo in WoW einzelne Händler rum, bei denen du dir die Items abholen kannst.


----------



## toni-v (23. August 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Oh bitte, wenn du unbedingt willst:
> 
> 1) Kann dadurch das Dupen(Vervielfältigen eines gedroppten Items) besser verhindert werden*
> interessiert mich im sp nen dreck*
> ...


 ansonsten träum schön weiter: das ganze hat doch hauptsächlich den sinn, den gebrauchthandel tot zu machen. datensammlung für´s marketing und mitverdienen am itemhandel sind aber gern genommene nebeneffekte.


----------



## anjuna80 (23. August 2011)

> 2) Ich kann bisher alle online Spiele, die ich spielen will, mit einer 6000er DSL Leitung spielen und habe eine Flatrate - rein technisch gesehen kann mir ein Onlinezwang komplett egal sein
> *schön für dich - laut bitkom gehörst du aber zu einer minderheit (nur 45% der haushalte ham 2000er dsl oder besser)*


*Es geht um die Verfügbarkeit, und nicht um das tatsächlich Genutzte. Dass sich meine Oma kein DSL 16000 bestellt, ist wohl klar.*



> 3) Wer weiß denn was von deinen Spielaktivitäten? Doch nur jemand, dem du deinen Charakter- und gegebenenfalls Servernamen auf die Nase bindest. Und wer weiß dann schon, daß sich hinter "HattoriHanzo452" Hans Müller aus der Kleiberstr.53 in Hamburg verbirgt?
> *nanu, keine mailaddi beim account? wär ja mal was ganz neues! außerdem brauch ich für marketingdaten auch nich unbedingt ne adresse!*


*Du musst auf jeder bescheuerten Seite eine Email-Adresse angeben, um dich registrieren zu können. *
*Keiner kann dadurch auf deine Identität schließen oder irgendwas, ausser dich vielleicht mit 1-2 Mails beglücken.*
*Übrigens, bei mir um die Ecke im Wald ist noch ne Höhle frei. Da wärst du vor aller Welt ungestört.*



> 4) Wir reden hier von Blizzard und id - 2 Firmen, die schon seit mehr als anderthalb Jahrzehnten in der Branche sind und zu den Topfirmen zählen. Ich glaube nicht, daß man sich Sorgen darum machen muß, daß man ein Blizzard oder id Spiel in 10 Jahren nicht mehr spielen kann.
> *das glaubste doch selbst nich: wenn´s unwirtschaftlich wird, die server zu betreiben, werden die selbstredend abgeschaltet - bei blizz erst recht!*


*Stimme ich dir bedingt zu, jedoch würde ich mir gerade bei D3 am allerwenigsten Sorgen machen. Nur ganz wenige Spiele haben so eine langlebige Community.*



> ansonsten träum schön weiter: das ganze hat doch hauptsächlich den sinn, den gebrauchthandel tot zu machen. datensammlung für´s marketing und mitverdienen am itemhandel sind aber gern genommene nebeneffekte.


Um es mal mit deiner Argumentationsqualität zu beantworten: Da ich noch nie ein Spiel verkauft habe, interessiert mich das nen Dreck.


----------



## Worrel (23. August 2011)

toni-v schrieb:


> > 1) Kann dadurch das Dupen(Vervielfältigen eines gedroppten Items) besser verhindert werden
> 
> 
> *interessiert mich im sp nen dreck*


Ändert nichts daran, daß 
a) D3 zum großen teil ein MP Spiel ist und 
b) du sonst im SP dir Items ercheaten könntest, die du dann gegen bare Münze verkaufst. 



> > 2) Ich kann bisher alle online Spiele, die ich spielen will, mit einer  6000er DSL Leitung spielen und habe eine Flatrate - rein technisch  gesehen kann mir ein Onlinezwang komplett egal sein
> 
> 
> *schön für dich - laut bitkom gehörst du aber zu einer minderheit (nur 45% der haushalte ham 2000er dsl oder besser)*


"Highspeed" ist aber was anderes - 6000 bekommt man schon hinterhergeschmissen (wo verfügbar).


> > 3)  Wer weiß denn was von deinen Spielaktivitäten? Doch nur jemand, dem du  deinen Charakter- und gegebenenfalls Servernamen auf die Nase bindest.  Und wer weiß dann schon, daß sich hinter "HattoriHanzo452" Hans Müller  aus der Kleiberstr.53 in Hamburg verbirgt?
> 
> 
> *nanu,  keine mailaddi beim account? wär ja mal was ganz neues! außerdem brauch  ich für marketingdaten auch nich unbedingt ne adresse!*


Ähm - Zusammenhang nicht verstanden?
Es ging darum, was *andere *sehen können, nicht, was der *Anbieter *sehen kann. Und daß man daraus Rückschlüsse auf die reale Person ziehen kann.*

*Wenn "Hattori23458" nun CS spielt, weiß aber erstmal keiner, daß das Hans Müller aus dem Finkenweg 13 in Dortmund ist - es sei denn, du bindest irgendwem diese Information auf die Nase.*

*


> > 4)  Wir reden hier von Blizzard und id - 2 Firmen, die schon seit mehr als  anderthalb Jahrzehnten in der Branche sind und zu den Topfirmen zählen.  Ich glaube nicht, daß man sich Sorgen darum machen muß, daß man ein  Blizzard oder id Spiel in 10 Jahren nicht mehr spielen kann.
> 
> 
> *das  glaubste doch selbst nich: wenn´s unwirtschaftlich wird, die server zu  betreiben, werden die selbstredend abgeschaltet - bei blizz erst recht!*


Wieso bei Blizzard "erst recht"?
Und wieso laufen dann die Server für Diablo 2 noch, wenn doch gerade Blizzard scheinbar dafür bekannt ist, die Server frühzeitig abzustellen?

Abgesehen davon gibt es ja auch die Möglichkeit, daß Blizzard bspweise in 10 Jahren das dauernd online sein müssen rauspatcht - auch dann könnte man weiterspielen ...*

*


> *ansonsten träum schön weiter: das ganze hat doch hauptsächlich den sinn, den gebrauchthandel tot zu machen.*


Was hat das "online sein" müssen mit Gebrauchthandel zu tun?

Hättest du jetzt die BattleNet Accountbindung genannt, wäre das ein klarer Fall - aber online sein kann ich auch mit einem Gebrauchtspiel.


----------



## Seebaer (23. August 2011)

@ Worrel

Wenn Du "1984" kennen würdest, würdest Du Deinen Untergang nicht so vehement verteidigen. Du kennst "1984" nicht? Kauf es,lese es, und "Remember the Future". Ich sage nicht darüber.


----------



## MrBigX (23. August 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran, daß
> a) D3 zum großen teil ein MP Spiel ist


Wo kommt das eigentlich her? Wer entscheidet sowas?


----------



## toni-v (23. August 2011)

@anjuna80 und andere

wenn ich meine daten hinterlasse, weil ich was kaufen will oder irgendeiner gemeinschaft beitreten will, is das meine freie entscheidung und ich hab nen echten vorteil davon (facebook etc. kommt bei mir eh nich infrage, da würd ich meine daten sowieso nich zur beliebigen verteilung preisgeben). wenn ich aber ein d3 im sp spielen will (dass d2 hauptsächlich im mp gespielt wurde, bestreite ich genauso wie das angeblich für d3 zutreffen soll), hab ich gar nix von nem onlinezwang.

@worrel

wenn mit dem onlinezwang keine accountbindung kommt (wie bei allen anderen onlinedauerbindungen, die ich kenne), nehm ich mein argument zurück - allein: mir fehlt der glaube. zu deinen anderen "argumenten" nur noch so viel: gott erhalte dir deine naivität.weitere diskussion hat da offensichtlich keinen sinn.


----------



## Worrel (23. August 2011)

Seebaer schrieb:


> @ Worrel
> 
> Wenn Du "1984" kennen würdest, würdest Du Deinen Untergang nicht so vehement verteidigen. Du kennst "1984" nicht? Kauf es,lese es, und "Remember the Future". Ich sage nicht darüber.


 Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben, daß ich das gut finde? Ich denke nicht.

Meine Argumentation läuft lediglich darauf hinaus, daß bei einer Einführung eines Echtgeld AHs sichergestellt sein muss, daß die verhandelbaren Items einen rechtmäßigen Ursprung haben.

Schließlich würde es sich bei dem Verkauf gegen Echtgeld sonst um etwas strafrechtlich bedenkliches wie Betrug oä handeln. Da MUSS Blizzard sich gegen absichern und daher MUSS D3 ständig online sein.

Animal Farn, 1984, Brazil, Equilibrium hab ich alles schon mal gelesen/gesehen - obwohl ich bei 1984 tatsächlich nicht mehr mehr weiß als "totaler Überwachungsstaat" und "Big brother is watching you"


----------



## Worrel (23. August 2011)

MrBigX schrieb:


> > [D3 ist zu einem großen Teil ein MP Titel]
> 
> 
> Wo kommt das eigentlich her? Wer entscheidet sowas?


Die Community.
Wäre D3 kein MP Titel, hätte es wohl kaum einen derart lauten Aufschrei gegeben, als das Echtgeld AH angekündigt wurde. Das kann einem im SP ja quer am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen.




toni-v schrieb:


> @worrel
> 
> wenn mit dem onlinezwang keine accountbindung kommt (wie bei allen anderen onlinedauerbindungen, die ich kenne), nehm ich mein argument zurück - allein: mir fehlt der glaube. zu deinen anderen "argumenten" nur noch so viel: gott erhalte dir deine naivität.weitere diskussion hat da offensichtlich keinen sinn.


 D3 wird 100%ig an den BattleNet Account gebunden sein und sie hätten den Always online Zwang nicht erwähnt, wenn sie jetzt noch davon abrpcken würden.

Aber das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Spiele kannst du nur nicht weiterverkaufen, wenn sie an einen Account gebunden werden. Ob man beim Spielen online sein muß, ist für den Aspekt "kann man weiterverkaufen" irrelevant.


----------



## vwenk (20. Mai 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/193099660812209/ hier die Gruppe dagegen.


----------

